# Now reading? Die Bücherecke



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

*Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hier könnt ihr schreiben was ihr grade liest und ggf. darüber reden/diskutieren.

Ich weiß Bücher aus Papier sind immer seltener und hier liest man wohl nur Handbücher,aber vielleicht werden wir ja so erfolgreich wie der "Was hört ihr grade-Thread".


----------



## nulchking (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

In der Schule:
Die Räuber von Schiller oder wie der Typ heißt, echt gräßlich


----------



## klyer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



nulchking schrieb:


> In der Schule:
> Die Räuber von Schiller oder wie der Typ heißt, echt gräßlich



klingt recht langweilig  

musste aber auch schon unzählige bücher in der schule lesen....
harry plotter, der vorleser, ...

zuhause les ich aber auch nur ab und zu mal nen buch, es muss halt schon von anfang an gut sein 

das beste war immernoch irgendso ein horror-buch, wo es um verwahrloste kinder und nen psycho doktor ging


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also die Räuber ist schon böse, sonst sind Schulbücher aber meist vollkommen i.O.

@Topic: Graham Greene - der stille Amerikaner, ging bisher irgendwie an mir vorbei.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Im Moment lese ich einige Lustige Taschenbücher ...


----------



## klyer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Im Moment lese ich einige Lustige Taschenbücher ...



was den für taschenbücher?

MickeyMouse?, Donald Duck,.... 
->das sind echte klassiker, die hat sogar noch mein paps gelesen


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Genau die.
Hab noch welche aus den 70ern.


----------



## klyer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau die.
> Hab noch welche aus den 70ern.



genial, meine sind leider nur aus den 80ern, also meine ältesten...

sind das nicht die, wo sozusagen alles angefangen hat?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Nö, Angefangen hat es glaub in den 50ern.


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

also bei mir ist im moment "how to be lustig" und "die verblödete Republik" angesagt. (die beiden kann ich nur jedem empfehlen)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Stupid white men" (englisch) und "Die Jagd"...

greetz


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Agent der Sterne von John Scalzi (SciFi)

Mal sehen, den Zyklus _Krieg der Klone_ ff. fand ich echt spannend. Lies sich gut lesen. In den "Agenten" komme ich nur langsam rein, aber mal sehen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

ich darf das, ich bin jude ( Ich darf das, ich bin Jude: Amazon.de: Oliver Polak, Jens Oliver Haas: Bücher )


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Wizrad´s First Rule von Terry Goodkind ... 
_Selbstverständlich in Englisch._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

bin noch an der "Elfenkönigin" dran 
werds die kommende woche auch auslesen , da ich ferien hab x)


----------



## Einer von Vielen (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau die.
> Hab noch welche aus den 70ern.


Ich auch (von meinem Vater)


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Von Harals Lesch und Harald Zaum - DIE KÜRZESTE GESCHICHTE ALLEN LEBENS

Eine Reportage über 13,7 Milliarden Jahren Werden und Vergehen 

Sehr nett geschrieben und vorallem lernt man da was über die Erde   In der Schule ist ja nix mit lernen ^^


----------



## Monocus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"*Nation*" von Terry Pratchett (auf Englisch natürlich).
Dann hab ich hier noch zwei andere Pratchetts, nämlich "*Men at Arms*" und "*Mort*" rumliegen, 
die auch noch gelesen werden wollen (beide ebenfalls Englisch).


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Im Moment bin ich grad an Frank Schätzing's "Limit" dran.


----------



## sanQn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

ich lese grad Homo Faber von Max Frisch, ist eine Pflichtlektüre an meiner Schule. naja könnte schlimmer sein 
mfG
sanQn


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



sanQn schrieb:


> ich lese grad Homo Faber von Max Frisch, ist eine Pflichtlektüre an meiner Schule. naja könnte schlimmer sein
> mfG
> sanQn



"Durften" wir auch lesen. Ging eigentlich. Schlimm wurde "Berlin Alexanderplatz", das war grauenhaft...

Habe jetzt mit Karl May angefangen - Winnetou I
Liest sich ganz gut


----------



## boss3D (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit Karl May angefangen - Winnetou I
> Liest sich ganz gut


Da bist du ja auf einen wahren Altmeister der deutschen Literatur gestoßen ...  

Ich habe hier die ganze Sammlung von Amerika bis Orient stehen, aber vor Urzeiten zum letzten Mal gelesen. Karl May gehört für mich schon fast zur Allgemeinbildung und damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass man "Der Schuh des Manitu" gesehen haben sollte. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die Wolke, aber gezwungen durch die Schule


----------



## NCphalon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Limit von Frank Schätzing

(wobei das Buch fast durchs Netbook verdrängt wurde^^)


----------



## Wopkal (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die Chirurgin - Tess Gerritsen


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Die Wolke, aber gezwungen durch die Schule


Gestern durchgelesen und muss sagen, was ein schlechtes Ende


----------



## boss3D (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

^^ Bei Klassenlektüren lese ich aus Prinzip immer nur die ersten 20 Seiten, damit ich weiß, wie der Schreibstil ist und den Rest hole ich mir als Komplettzusammenfassung aus den Weiten des Webs ...  

Mir ist meine Zeit zu kostbar, um sie mit dem Lesen von schlechten Büchern _(was Klassenlektüren im Normalfall nunmal sind) _zu verschwenden, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Level 26 Dark Origins von Anthony E. Zuiker & Duane Swierczynski

Das ist nichts für schwache Gemüter und das erste Digi-Novel Buch


----------



## HolySh!t (6. März 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Bei Klassenlektüren lese ich aus Prinzip immer nur die ersten 20 Seiten, damit ich weiß, wie der Schreibstil ist und den Rest hole ich mir als Komplettzusammenfassung aus den Weiten des Webs ...
> 
> Mir ist meine Zeit zu kostbar, um sie mit dem Lesen von schlechten Büchern _(was Klassenlektüren im Normalfall nunmal sind) _zu verschwenden, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Merk ich mir fürs nächste Buch


----------



## Annabell (7. März 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jeffery Deaver: Lautloses Duell
Ist spannend, technisch gut recherchiert, auch wenn es "Fehler" bei den techn. Beschreibungen gibt und man auch ein paar Vorurteile breittritt.


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Now Reading?
Stefan Zweig - Der Amokläufer
EDIT: Jetzt: Stefan Zweig - das Kreuz. Ich mag den Autor, er schreibt so eindringlich und seine Novellen sind so absurd und verächtlich, dass ich sie wieder mag


----------



## herethic (18. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der Hobbit 

Klasse Buch


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Frank Schätzing "Limit"


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hans Delbrück - Geschichte der Kriegskunst


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



thrian schrieb:


> Der Hobbit
> 
> Klasse Buch




Aber ein Kinderbuch.
Wayne, solange es von Tolkien ist ... 

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit HdR auf Englisch durchlesen.


----------



## Jediknight_18 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Henning Mankell - Mörder ohne Gesicht


----------



## Opheliac (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Sun Zsu - Die Kunst des Krieges
Carl von Clausewitz - Vom Kriege
Kriegstagebuch des OKW


----------



## unterseebotski (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Was ich zuletzt gelesen habe:

Frisch von Mark McNay - meiner Meinung eines der besten Bücher in den letzten Jahren!


----------



## Shi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab grad "0" von Adam Fawer gelesen, ist super


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Tom Rob Smith - Kind 44.
Bin kurz vorm Ende, und bis jetzt ist es echt megagut


----------



## boerigard (22. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Mark Twain - Ein Yankee aus Connecticut an König Artus' Hof 
Mal wieder. Der Anfang ist eine urkomische Satire (noch nichts von neuen Autoren gelesen, das da rankommt), wird im späteren Verlauf düsterer und ernster und gipfelt in einem WTF-Ende . Herrliches Buch.


----------



## Metagamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ein paar die ich gelesen hab bzw. noch lese oder lesen werde:

Christoph Marzi - Die uralte Metropole Trilogie
Frank Schätzing - Limit und Der Schwarm
Joe Abercrombie - Kriegsklingen (ist ne Trilogie, heist glaubich First Law oder so)
Markus Heitz - Ulldart die Dunkle Zeit bzw. Die zeit des neuen (Sind insgesamt zehn Bücher.) Ist eine der besten Geschichten die ich je gelesen hab 

könnt noch lange so weiter machen....

oh ja, da fällt mir natürlich grad noch ein: Sämtliche Terry Pratchett Werke.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der Herr der Ringe von J.R.R Tolkien, bereits zum dritten Mal.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Puppenspiel von Ian Rankin.
Ein Roman aus der John Rebus - Reihe....
einfach genial. Bis jetzt mein 5. Band aus der Reihe, und es werden noch mehr folgen.

Aber atm les ich Chemieheft, morgen letzte Ch-Arbeit meines Lebens


----------



## Lee (29. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese zur Zeit Der Clan der Otori Buch 2 - Der Pfad im Schnee


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (29. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Momentan lese Ich "Der Winterkönig" von Bernard Cornwell.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Gehts da um Friedrich von der Pfalz im Dreißigjährigen Krieg?
Das versteh ich nämlich unter "Winterkönig".


----------



## Opheliac (30. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hasso von Manteuffel: Panzerkampf im Zweiten Weltkrieg
Im Auge des Jägers- Der Wehrmachtsscharfschütze Sepp Allerberger


----------



## Pietar (30. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Metro 2033


----------



## Menthe (30. April 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Eig. grad mal wieder die "Lustigen Taschenbücher" die ersten 100 Stück


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Alle Asterixhefte


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Krabat.
Ist immer ein Lesen wert.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stieg Larsson
Die Millenium Triologie
Der mann ist ein Genie !!
hab grad den zweiten fertig.


----------



## Nomad (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Schöne neue Welt" von Aldous Huxley 
und in Englisch " Betrayed" von Carl Taylor
alle für die Schule^^


----------



## iceman650 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich fange heut abend mal wieder mit "In cold blood" von Truman Capote an. Auf englisch natürlich. Auf deutsch heißt es übrigens "Kaltblütig". Sehr geil geschrieben. Spannend, trotz dem man weiß, wer wen ermordet hat und so weiter. Wirklich jedem zu empfehlen. Allerdings nich für die 8te Klasse, wo ich es in der Schule lesen durfte. Es war schließlich nicht umsonst für 10 und 11 empfohlen worden. 
Mfg iceman


----------



## Mihajlo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Stieg Larsson
> Die Millenium Triologie
> Der mann ist ein Genie !!
> hab grad den zweiten fertig.



Hab' grad Band 2&3 gelesen, du hast vollkommen Recht!


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Starcraft Ghost: Nova.


----------



## NCphalon (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ildefonso Falcones: Die Kathedrale des Meeres


----------



## Pietar (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Das Parfum (von Schule her)


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Metagamer schrieb:


> Frank Schätzing - Limit und Der Schwarm



Beides sehr gute Bücher.
Für Technik-Freaks ist vor allem "Limit" sehr interessant. 

Ich lese im Moment "Das verlorene Symbol" von Dan Brown. Die ersten 150 Seiten fand ich nicht so gut wie "Illuminati" aber jetzt nimmt die Story an Fahrt auf. 

Danach werde ich den vierten Teil von "Die Templerin, Wasser des Lebens" von Wolfgang & Rebecca Hohlbein lesen.


----------



## blueman (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bei mir immoment "Allwissend" von Jeffery Deaver


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"PS: Ich liebe dich" von Cecelia Ahern.


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Habe heute "Stone of Tears" von Terry Goodkind bekommen und werde um 23:30 dann zum Lesen anfangen. Leider muss ich jetzt noch was erledigen, aber ich kann es schon nicht mehr erwarten ...

"Wizard´s First Rule" ist bis jetzt das beste Buch, das ich je gelesen habe. Mal schauen, ob Teil 2 der _Sword of Truth Serie_ das ändern kann. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bei mir immer noch: "Limit"..^^ von Frank Schätzing


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei mir immer noch: "Limit"..^^ von Frank Schätzing


  limit hat mir gut gefallen

momentan lese ich  immer mal zwischendurch ein buch von mankell die krimi reihe mit komissar wallander


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ah, das ist ein gutes Buch.


----------



## Silverlake (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bei mir sind es die drei Eragon Bänder von Christopher Paolini.
Freu mich schon auf den 4. Band


----------



## Bääängel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die schwarze Dahlie von James Ellroy


----------



## Gulli (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

derzeit Ravenor von Dan Abnett, weils einfach wunderbar herrlich sarkastisch sowie blutig ist =D
davor warens Schattenjäger und Schattenläufer von Markus Heitz, sind auch 2 (6, je nachdem^^) tolle Bücher


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

So... Limit hab ich durch..^^

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Techno-Thriller?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Meteor von Dan Brown?!?!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Schon gelesen....


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Vor kurzem habe ich "Süchtig" gelesen, Autor weiss ich nicht mehr.

Aktuell bin ich bei "Mein Kampf", den Namen des Autors kennt ihr sicherlich. Diese alte Schreibweise macht das Ding zu einem ziemlichen Brocken.

So, jetzt gehts los mit der Diskussion über politische Einstellungen. Gut haste das gemacht, Toxy.


----------



## herethic (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Toxy schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich bei "Mein Kampf", den Namen des Autors kennt ihr sicherlich. Diese alte Schreibweise macht das Ding zu einem ziemlichen Brocken.


Wie bist du denn daran gekommen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Flohmarkt und suchen im i-net soll helfen.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Connervos Methoden sollten dich zum Erfolg führen, besonders letztere.


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Toxy schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich bei "Mein Kampf", den Namen des Autors kennt ihr sicherlich. Diese alte Schreibweise macht das Ding zu einem ziemlichen Brocken.
> 
> So, jetzt gehts los mit der Diskussion über politische Einstellungen. Gut haste das



bei allem respekt, aber mein kampf ist so ziemlich das aufgeblähteste und geschwülstigste was ich je gelesen habe.
ziemlich viel zusammenhangloses geschreibsel.
das buch war damals schon durchgefallen, war halt ne pflichtlektüre die man haben musste, aber niemand ernsthaft gelesen hat.
ich würde dir mal "aufstieg und fall des dritten reichs" von william l. shirer empfehlen. 
shirer war us korrespondent in berlin, wien und paris zur damaligen zeit, und sein buch ist bis heute eine der wichtigsten augenzeugen quellen.
in diesem wälzer werden auch viele passagen aus mein kampf zitiert, und in den kontext zur damaligen zeit gesetzt.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Die feine Art des Saufens - Ein Handbuch für den modernen Trinker" von Frank Kelly Rich


Muss ich mir Sorgen machen wenn man mir das zum Geburtstag schenkt?


----------



## joraku (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



taks schrieb:


> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen wenn man mir das zum Geburtstag schenkt?



Ja.

Du hast gefragt. 

@T: Eingeschoben: PC Games Hardware, endlich.


----------



## xN1c0 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab grad Metro 2033 ausgelesen und bin grad an Metro 2034 dran...
Is aber lang nich so gut wie der erste Teil


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

So... Nachdem ich kein Buch das mir zusagt, bei Amazon gefunden habe, werde ich nochmal Tom Clancy´s Im Sturm lesen...^^


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

,,Starcraft Dunkle Templer: Erstgeboren´´
Davor Starcraft ,,Ich, Mengsk´´.


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab gestern "Das Unendliche Licht" von Thomas Finn fertiggelesen (Nach den ersten par seiten hab ich gemerkt dass es en Kinderbuch is, aber die Geschichte übte ne ähnliche Faszination auf mich aus wie Harry Potter^^)

Jetz guck ich mal, entweder hol ich mir das nächste Buch dieser Reihe, oder en vorbestelltes Buch wird fertig und mir geschickt oder ich hol mir noch irgendwas von Schätzing.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



> oder ich hol mir noch irgendwas von Schätzing.



Limit schon gelesen?


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

ich lese grad robinson crusoe im englischen orginal
der hat´s voll drauf...töten im namen jesu christi? lächerlich!


----------



## Jediknight_18 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

bis zur letzten Stunde - Traudl Jung Hitlers Sekretärin


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Gilbert Sternhoff - Die Zukunft hat längst begonnen


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stephen King- The Stand...mal wieder


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Limit schon gelesen?





NCphalon schrieb:


> Limit von Frank Schätzing



Sogesehn... Ja!


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Sogesehn... Ja!



"Der Schwarm" ist auch sehr gut. 

@T: ich les immer noch an "Das Buch" von Hohlbein - werde es aber bis Ende der Woche schaffen, denke ich.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

_Jules Verne - Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ und davor _Rolltreppe Abwärts_.


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Modern Japan: A Historical Survey: Amazon.de: Mikiso Hane, Louis G. Perez: Englische Bücher
Zwar für die Uni, ist aber sehr interessant. Da war ich wirklich positiv überrascht und das Geld hat sich wirklich gelohnt zu investieren. 

Der Thron im Diamant. Die Elenium-Saga 01.: Amazon.de: David Eddings: Bücher
Wenn dann mal Zeit ist.


----------



## Tomatensaft (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jostein Gaarder - Sofies Welt

und dann kommt Platon^^


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich bin grad dabei "Wenn Frauen zu sehr lieben - Die heimliche Sucht, gebraucht zu werden" von Robin Norwood zu lesen.


----------



## xlarge (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Thomas Klupp - Paradiso


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Das Etikett auf meiner Flasche


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Mass Effect - Die Offenbarung von Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## kuki122 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

C: Programmieren von Anfang an


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Now reading: Rolf Dieter-Brinkmann - Keiner weiß mehr


----------



## Annabell (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Tom Harper: Der vergessene Tempel
Kann ich allerdings nicht empfehlen. Ich lese schon ewig dran (da ich es immer wieder weg lege) und warte darauf, dass es endlich mal spannend wird.


----------



## herethic (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Tom Sawyer" und "Huckelberry Flinn" jeweils von Mark Twain.

"Der Verdacht" von Friedrich Dürenmatt

"Das Gesetz der Orks" von Michael Peinkhofer

"Confusion" von Neil Stephenson

Asterixhefte


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Liest du die alle gleichzeitig? (-> NOW reading) 
Wenn ja


----------



## Bu11et (1. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab mitlerweile die Hälfte des 7en Romans von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (Im Kreuzfeuer) durch. Der 8te steht schon auf der Warteliste .


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Terry Goodkind - Blood of the Fold

Kommt mMn zwar nicht ganz an Teil 1 u. 2 der Sword of Truth Saga heran, ist aber nach wie vor ein herausragendes Buch in seinem Genre und ein absolutes Lesevergnügen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nulchking (1. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Lese grade das Buch Arcan Virus relativ interessant und als nächstes steht dann Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars auf der Liste


----------



## TwilightAngel (1. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

P. C. & Kristin Cast - House of Night 1 - Marked 
Und Montag kommt Band 2: Betrayed.


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich warte auf "Das Flüstern der Nacht", das sollte hoffentlich bald erscheinen, is schon seit em Jahr vorbestellt^^


----------



## taks (6. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Metro 2033 von Dimitry Glukhovsky


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Adi. Die Jugend eines Diktators"
sehr zu empfehlen, sehr interresant


----------



## boss3D (9. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Heute werde ich noch mit ...

*Terry Goodkind - Temple of the Winds*

... beginnen. Sicher genau so ein Meisterwerk wie all seine anderen Bücher der Sword of Truth Saga. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FatBoo (9. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Cemetery Dance" von Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child

Mein erstes englisches Buch


----------



## NCphalon (9. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich warte auf "Das Flüstern der Nacht", das sollte hoffentlich bald erscheinen, is schon seit em Jahr vorbestellt^^



Na endlich


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Perry Rhodan Silberband 11 -> Laires Auge 
nicht Jedermanns Geschmack aber halt aus meiner Jugend.
Habe mir jetzt die ersten 40 Bände bei ebay ersteigert


----------



## Progs-ID (13. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade "Die Säulen der Erde" von Ken Follett.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Starcraft: Heavens Devils


----------



## Kaosu (16. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese grade "Die Zauberer" von Michael Peinkofer. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen für Leute die was für Fantasy übrig haben.

Empfehlen kann ich alles von Wolfgang und Heike Hohlbein und Philip Pullman ;D
Ich sag nur "Anders" und "His Dark Materials" *_*

MfG


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Warhammer 40.000 Dämonenhammer
Warhammer 40.000 - Kind des Chaos


----------



## KILLmySELF (20. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Markus Heitz - Der Krieg der Zwerge


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

So, hab mir eben Perry Rhodan #001 Bestellt, damit gehts dann weiter wenn ich mit "Das Flüstern der Nacht" fertig bin.

Oder aber ich hol mir den zweiten Teil von "Die Chroniken der Nebelkriege"

Lesen is einfach geil, die Fantasie hat immernoch die beste Grafik, da hält kein "Avatar" oder "Crysis" mit


----------



## Radagis (22. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Warhammer Mark of Chaos


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

P. C.  Kristin Cast - Hunted


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Die 120 Tage von Sodom." vom Marquis de Sade.

 Wenn man das liest, der absolute Hammer. 
Das ist sogar heute noch sowas von Ultrahardcore was da beschrieben wird, einfach unglaublich.. 
Bei so mancher Beschreibung bekommt man nur noch Lachflashs..


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> "Die 120 Tage von Sodom." vom Marquis de Sade.
> Das ist sogar heute noch sowas von Ultrahardcore was da beschrieben wird, einfach unglaublich..


Das ist doch kein Ultraharcore sondern  sexueller Sadismus. Deswegen ist ja auch das Wort Sadismus von  Marquis de Sade abgeleitet.


Aliens -  Vermächtnis des Grauens


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hast es denn mal komplett gelesen?

Ich hab jetzt 1/4 durch.
Ist aber auch schwer zu lesen durch die Länge der Sätze und der alten Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jup habe ich, scheinst ja ein Faible für Sadomasochistische Literatur zu haben.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Naja, kein Faible, aber der Marquis ist ja nunmal bekannt und da dachte ich mir, dann muss ich auch mal ein Buch von dem lesen. 

Ich hab davor das Buch "Justine oder das Mißgeschick der Tugend" gelesen, das fand ich sogar richtig gut, da wurde auch nicht so auf diese Details eingegangen, was ja bei "Sodom" wirklich extrem detailiert ist, dass es schon ermüdent ist.
Alleine die ultragenauen Beschreibungen der Charaktäre.. 

Aber sonst..
Ja Sadomasochismus find ich schon anregend.


----------



## nulchking (1. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Grade fertig mir Genopolis nun gehts weiter mit Der sechste Klon


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab jetzt den Marquis beseite gelegt, ist mir zu anstrengend zu lesen und ständig das obszöne Zeug, das erträgt man nicht auf Dauer.
Les ich irgendwann vielleicht mal weiter. 

Im Moment les ich jetzt mein neues Buch:

*Der Gotteswahn*


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die Bibel, ein Bestseller...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Morgen trudelt Metro 2033 hier ein. Ich bin gespannt wie das so ist.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

So, nach Temple of the Winds kommt jetzt ...

*Terry Goodkind - Soul of the Fire*

Ca. 5400 Seiten habe ich bei der genialen _Sword of Truth _Saga noch zu lesen und das will ich auf jeden Fall noch vor dem Heer schaffen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TwilightAngel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bd. 6 der House of Night Serie: Tempted...danach noch Bd. 7 und ich bin up to date...und fürs nächste Jahr sind schon 3 weitere Bände angekündigt...


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Terry Goodkind - Faith of the Fallen*

Ich habe noch nicht angefangen, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall noch heute. 99 % der Fans sind sich einig, dass FotF mit weitem Abstand das beste Buch der _Sword of Truth_ Serie ist; Terry's masterpiece. Ich bin gespannt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

herr der ringe: die gefährten 
Margaret Carroux - übersetzung


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Dr.Eckart von Hirschhausen: Glück kommt selten allein
Echt toll das Buch, ich habe selten ein so unterhaltendes Buch gelesen!


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stadt der Diebe - David Benioff


----------



## Pagz (13. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Stadt der Diebe - David Benioff


tolles Buch hab ich auch vor ca einem Monat gelesen


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Terry Goodkind - The Pillars Of Creation*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Chrisieh (24. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Sebastian Fitzek - Die Therapie

mfg chris


----------



## Geko (24. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stieg Larsson - Verblendung


----------



## taks (25. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Markus Werner - Am Hang


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

William P. Young - Die Hütte


----------



## unterseebotski (27. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Edgar Rice Burroughs - Die Götter des Mars

Ein schlachtendes Gemetzel von Anfang bis Ende...


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Thilo Sarrazin - Deutschland schafft sich ab


----------



## Chrisieh (28. September 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Sebastian Fitzek - Der Seelenbrecher


----------



## Bodmi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Sun Tsu - Die Kunst der Krieges
Benjamin Franz - Casemods Baubericht Fenriswolf


----------



## Bääängel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Star Wars 1-6 auf Englisch


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der Herr der Ringe. 

Danach mal wieder Eragon 1 -3, muss mich auf das Finale einstimmen, der vierte Teil der wohl im Frühjahr 2011 erscheint.


----------



## herethic (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Scott Sigler - Virulent


----------



## unterseebotski (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Edgar Rice Burroughs - The Warlord of Mars
Teil 3 der "Martian Tales"

Soll jetzt sogar verfilmt werden, allerdings von Disney. 
Ich würde die "Martian Tales" von E. R. Burroughs eher dem Hack'N Slay-Genre zuordnen und glaube kaum, dass Disney der Vorlage in der Hinsicht folgen wird.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Kolyma von Tom Rob Smith.
Heute gekauft, da ich Kind 44 einfach nur geil fand


----------



## angelicanus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Das Schloß von Franz Kafka


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der große Basar von Peter V. Brett


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"The Undercover Economist" von Tim Harford


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

level 26 durchgelesen, naja. habsch mehr erwartet....

jetzt kommt nen koontz - seelenlos , da erhoffe ich mir mehr


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kolyma von Tom Rob Smith.
> Heute gekauft, da ich Kind 44 einfach nur geil fand


 

ja kind44 war sehr gut, ist das kolyma der nachfolger???


----------



## Tobucu (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Max Brooks- Der Zombie Survival Guide


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Gerade mit _Chainfire_ fertig geworden ...

Jetzt gehts mit _Phantom_ (by Terry Goodkind) weiter.

_PS: Chainfire ist neben Wizard's First Rule definitiv eines der masterpieces der SoT Serie!!!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Kolyma von Tom Rob Smit.

EDIT:
Fail, das habe ich ja oben schon erwähnt


----------



## schlappe89 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ian McEwan - The Daydreamer, gerade zwei mal hintereinander gelesen, tolles Buch.

Als nächstes will ich dann "Brave New World" und "Tadellöser & Wolff" lesen.
Ach und noch "Deutsche Kurzgeschichten - Arbeitstexte für den Unterricht 5.-6. Schuljahr"


----------



## joraku (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Etwas ganz kurzes, jedoch sehr interessant.
Fast schon ein Klassiker. 

Der kleine Prinz

Allerdings habe ich eine alte Ausgabe gelesen (auch bebildert)


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

aktuell perry rhodan ^^ bin jetz bei band öh, 22 oder so. schrecken der hohlwelt


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

irgendwas vom koontz + die neue pcghmagazinausgabe


----------



## stary (12. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der Tipler


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

stephen king sunset

Ist nicht schlecht gemacht, wobei der eigentlich keine schlechten hat


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Agahta Christies "Tod auf dem Nil"

Nachschub steht auch schon bereit.
Ein Commisario Brunetti und der erste Roman der Linley-Serie


----------



## herethic (14. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

David Benioff - Stadt der Diebe


----------



## Dustin91 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

David Ignatius - Das Netzwerk


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

hm~ lese aktuell "Geweihte des Todes" von Lara Adrian (Midnight Breed Serieb Dand 8) und warte zurzeit auf den 3ten teil der Serie "Gilde der Jäger"^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Lesen is einfach geil, die Fantasie hat immernoch die beste Grafik, da hält kein "Avatar" oder "Crysis" mit



Sign. 
Ich lese im Moment Formula von Douglas Preston und Lincoln Child. 

Davor alle möglichen Dan Brown, Limit, Harry Potter.
Querbeet durchs Bücherregal halt solang ich nix neues hab was ich lesen will.


----------



## DenniRauch (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich habe zuletzt die ersten 3 Stalker Romane verschlungen und sitze gerade noch an der 2. Hälfte von "Picknick am Wegesrand" (der Vorlage zu Stalker)


----------



## Tenshou (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese im Moment Metro 2034 und habe vor nachdem ich es gelesen habe noch Metro 2033 zu lesen und bei Mayersche wurde mir gesagt, dass es jetzt auch noch eine Fortsetzung gibt. Das werde ich dann auch noch lesen.


----------



## joraku (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Tenshou schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment Metro 2034 und habe vor nachdem ich es gelesen habe noch Metro 2033 zu lesen und bei Mayersche wurde mir gesagt, dass es jetzt auch noch eine Fortsetzung gibt. Das werde ich dann auch noch lesen.


 
Ich habe Metro 2033 gelesen und gehört, dass Metro 2034 nicht an den ersten Teil herankommt - aber ich werd mich auch mal selbst davon überzeugen.

Im Moment lese ich HP7


----------



## Per4mance (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

grad zum 3 mal Operation Rainbow (das buch zu der spielreihe Rainbow Six)


----------



## Geko (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die Tore der Welt von Ken Follet


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Tenshou schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment Metro 2034 und habe vor nachdem ich es gelesen habe noch Metro 2033 zu lesen und bei Mayersche wurde mir gesagt, dass es jetzt auch noch eine Fortsetzung gibt. Das werde ich dann auch noch lesen.




Bis jetzt existiert keine Fortsetzung von Metro 2034 ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bin grad bei "Die Säulen der Erde" der Film war nicht schlecht aber das Buch ist ganz klar besser


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

das nächste abenteuer vom odd thomas , koontz buch


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

The Silmarillion


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Tom Wolfe - The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test

und:

ADHS - Ratgeber für Erwachsene


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich hba mal wieder die Eragon-Reihe angefangen, damit ich zum erscheinen des 4. Teils die Story noch ganz frisch innner birne habe


----------



## Arthuriel (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

In den letzten Monaten lese ich wieder die Scheibenweltromane und bin aktuell beim Roman "Der Zauberhut" . (Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn ein kreativer Magus einen achten Sohn hätte? Bestimmt wäre dieser dann der Herrscher des Universums von der Stärke her  )


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Garou von Leonie Swann.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jochen von Lang - Das Eichmann-Protokoll


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ein Traum von einem Schiff - Christoph M. Herbst


----------



## funkyaiman (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

der gute alte Herr der Ringe zum gefühlten 20. mal. Immer noch genial!


----------



## Knäcke (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Seit ca. 2 Jahren Orcs von Stan Nicholls. 

Irgendwie ermüdet mich das Lesen auf englisch so, dass ich pausieren muss und nehme ein Anderes Buch zur Hand.

Aber jetzt habe ich mir fest vorgenommen das Buch durchzulesen bevor mir das nächste unter die Augen kommt ; -)


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2011)

Für alle Actionfans habe ich eine Empfehlungen: Die Bücher von Matthew Reilly sind konkurrenzlose Action zur Entspannung. Mfg Klarostorix

Gesendet von meinem GT-I5800


----------



## unterseebotski (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Garou von Leonie Swann ist eines der besten Bücher, das mir seit langem unter die Augen gekommen ist.

Hier eine meiner Lieblingsstellen:

[QUOTE="Garou" von Leonie Swann]"[...] Ich will da nicht rein!", sagte Maude.
Heide dachte an Wollensstärke, kniff die Augen zu, tat einen ziemlich lämmerhaften Sprung nach vorne und machte die Augen wieder auf. 
Maude stand wieder neben ihr. 
"Aber du hast doch gerade gesagt, du willst da nicht rein!" blökte Heide.
"Jetzt will ich!", sagte Maude und machte ein verlegenes Gesicht. Zum ersten Mal verstand Heide ein bisschen, was Wollensstärke wirklich war: es ging nicht nur um das eigene Wollen, sondern auch um das Wollen der anderen. Alles berührte sich, wie Schafsrücken im Heuschuppen. Wollen an Wollen. Jeder konnte das sehen, und dennoch war es ein großes Geheimnis. [/QUOTE]

Das Buch ist ein bisschen wahnsinnig, ein bisschen philosophisch und sehr fesselnd. Wem Glenkil gefallen hat, wird Garou auch mögen.


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hmm, grade gelesen:
Peter V. Bratt -The Painted Man, The Great Bazaar, The Desert Spear
Brandon Sanderson - Mistborn: The Final Empire, Mistborn: The Well of Ascension und Mistborn: The Hero of Ages
Dr. Eckart von Hirschhausen - Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben
Nick Hornby - High Fidelity
Helene Hegemann - Axolotl Roadkill
George R. R. Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire (bis zum Ende des 4. Buchs... Zwangspause)

Im Moment lese ich mal wieder Tad Williams - War of the Flowers. Prächtiges Buch!
Und Brandon Sanderson - Sturmklänge. Leider auf Deutsch. Damit werd ich irgendwie nicht so recht warm. Es klingt einfach nicht richtig.
Außerdem hab ich mit A Tale of the Malazan Book of the Fallen von Steven Erikson angefangen.


----------



## Tobucu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Zurzeit mal wieder Der ganze Wahnsinn  von Terry Pratchet.
Ist eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten. Zu empfehlen.


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

  *Das elegante Universum: Superstrings, verborgene Dimensionen und die Suche nach der "Weltformel"

*Für ein Projekt, Themen tangieren sich jedoch nur, aber es ist recht interessant, deswegen werde ich es komplett lesen.


----------



## taks (8. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Carsten Görig, Gemeinsam Einsam

Das Buch setzt sich mit der sehr aktuellen Thematik von Facebook und Co. auseinander.
Dabei wird nicht nur die Geschichte und funktionsweise Google, Facebook usw. erläutert, sondern 
auch wie sich die Gesellschaft durch diese neuen Errungenschaften verändert.

Das Buch ist sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Scary Monsters and Super Freaks: Stories of Sex, Drugs, Rock 'N' Roll and Murder" by Mike Sager


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jay Dobyns und Nils Johnson-Shelton ''Falscher Engel''


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Bier schrieb:


> Jay Dobyns und Nils Johnson-Shelton ''Falscher Engel''





Der gute Jaybird Dobyns. "No Angel" hab ich auch gelesen. Ist ein gutes Buch.


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also ''Falscher Engel'' gefällt mir bis jetzt auch sehr gut.
Ich lese generell eigl. nur Bücher mit wahrem Hintergrund oder Dokubücher.
''Auf den Feldern der Ehre'' und ''Killing Pablo'' sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Dann kann ich dir nur das von Bernd Ingmar empfehlen " Der Maya Kalender"


----------



## Geko (10. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stieg Larsson - Millenium Trilogie

+

Das Ziel von Eliyahu M. Goldratt und Jeff Cox


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Bier schrieb:


> Also ''Falscher Engel'' gefällt mir bis jetzt auch sehr gut.
> Ich lese generell eigl. nur Bücher mit wahrem Hintergrund oder Dokubücher.
> ''Auf den Feldern der Ehre'' und ''Killing Pablo'' sind auch sehr gut.



Da kann ich dir z.B Hells Angels von Hunter S. Thompson empfehlen. Einfach supie. Oder auch Escobar von James Mollison.

Egal, ich les grad das aktuelle TätowierMagazin.


----------



## Bier (10. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir z.B Hells Angels von Hunter S. Thompson empfehlen. Einfach supie. Oder auch Escobar von James Mollison.


 
Okay danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## crah (14. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Zur Zeit lese ich:
Killing Pablo- Die Jagd auf Pablo Escobar Kolumbiens Drogenbaron.
von dem Autor Mark Bowden.

mfg crah


----------



## joraku (14. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Letzte Woche gelesen:

Epic von Conor Kostick
ein bisschen kindisch, aber ganz nett.


----------



## crah (14. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

bevor ich mit Killing pablo angefangen habe, habe ich noch 
Gewalt ist eine Lösung- Morgens Hooligan - abends Polizist Mein geheimes Doppelleben 
gelesen.
Das buch ist sehr empfehlenswert kann ich nur jedem ans herz legen der auf bücher steht die auf dem wahren leben basieren bzw. ein bißchen mit Gewalt zutun haben aus dem wahren leben.

mfg crah


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ben Bova - Mars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (16. März 2011)

crah schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit lese ich:
> Killing Pablo- Die Jagd auf Pablo Escobar Kolumbiens Drogenbaron.
> von dem Autor Mark Bowden.
> 
> mfg crah



Killing Pablo ist ein echt gutes Buch!
Hab's letzten Sommer im Urlaub gelesen.


----------



## Kusanar (16. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Letzte Woche aus dem Keller ausgegraben:

Dune - Der Wüstenplanet von Frank Herbert

Dune

Les ich jetzt zum mitterweile 5. mal durch und es wird immer noch nicht langweilig... macht vor allem richtig Appetit drauf, mal wieder den Film anzusehen


----------



## Opheliac (16. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Star Wars Legacy
Raise the Dead II
Mass Effect Evolution


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese zu zeit so Picknick am Wegesrand. Das ist ein Buch von zwei Russischen Brüder und die Stalker Serie Basiert Grundteilweise 
auf diesem Buch...


----------



## Tobucu (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Zurzeit
 Der Club der unschichtbaren Gelehrten von Terry Pratchett


----------



## skdiggy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Illuminati von Dan Brown 

Das Buch ist einfach nur geill


----------



## Jeremy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hab gerade durch *Mond über Manhattan* von _Paul Auster_. Ist ganz ok, aber nicht überwältigend.


----------



## Pagz (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Simon Beckett - Verwesung

Schade, die 3 Vorgänger waren um Längen besser


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bin derzeit bei 

2012 Das Ende aller Zeiten von Brian D´Amato
ist nicht schlecht aber es gibt bessers


@skdiggy

Illuminati von Dan Brown

ist sehr gut das Buch


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



crah schrieb:


> bevor ich mit Killing pablo angefangen habe,


 

Lies ma irgendwann "Escobar: Der Drogenbaron" von James Mollison. Sehr gut und viele Bilder. Zum Teil ziemlich hart und übel aus dem Polizeiarchiv von Medellin. Sehr packend!


----------



## crah (20. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lies ma irgendwann "Escobar: Der Drogenbaron" von James Mollison. Sehr gut und viele Bilder. Zum Teil ziemlich hart und übel aus dem Polizeiarchiv von Medellin. Sehr packend!


 
danke für den tipp.
Aktuell bin ich noch bei Killing Pablo und danach kommt dann ,

Das Engelsgesicht von Andreas Ulrich.

Darauf bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich such im Moment auch ein neues Buch^^

Kennt jemand gute Techno-Thriller?


----------



## alm0st (21. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bin gestern mit "Der Augenblick der Wahrheit" von Leif Davidsen fertigt geworden... naja...

Werd mir jetzt Frank Schätzings "Die dunkle Seite" reinziehen


----------



## blaidd (22. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Joe Abercrombie - First Law Trilogy

Echt gut, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## taks (23. März 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Im Moment: 
Friedemann Schulz von Thun: Miteinander reden

Davor: 
Bernhard Schlink: Der Vorleser

und

Paul Watzlawick: Anleitung zum unglücklich sein


----------



## Kusanar (1. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich such im Moment auch ein neues Buch^^
> 
> Kennt jemand gute Techno-Thriller?


 
Versuchs mal mit 

"Das Computerkomplott"

von John McLaren


----------



## Jeremy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Gerade begonnen mit der *Ausweitung der Kampfzone* von _Michel Houellebecq_. Fängt schon schön deprimierend an, das kann ich zurzeit gebrauchen...


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

_Der Besuch der alten Dame_
Echt gut das Buch. Vorallem der Schreibstil sowie die zeitlose Thematik machen am lesen richtig fun


----------



## Opheliac (5. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Aliens: Nightmare Asylum
AvP: Three World War


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Der kleine Macchiavelli"

von Peter Noll


----------



## OctoCore (15. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

TV-Krimi-Serien-Fans kennen es, allerdings nur innerhalb einer Fernsehserie.
Jetzt ist es real, in Papier und Druckerschwärze: 

Richard Castle - Heat Wave




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

gestern mit "Stephen King - Todesmarsch" fertig geworden.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Scott Lynch - Die Lügen des Locke Lamora 

Bin ich sehr gespannt...


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Andrezj Sapkowski
Der letzte Wunsch
Das Schwert der Vorsehung 
Das Erbe der Elfen

Einfach geil...


----------



## Monocus (20. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*


Aldous Huxley - *Brave New World* (beendet)
Sehr interessantes Werk, das zu Nachdenken anregt.

Terry Pratchett - *The Illustrated Wee Free Men* (beendet)
Doch recht anders als das meiste was ich bisher von ihm gelesen habe - aber sehr gut und es macht einfach nur Spaß.
Die wundervollen Illustrationen runden das ganze ab - kann ich nur empfehlen.

Douglas Adams - *The Restaurant at the End of the Universe* (fang ich jetzt die Tage mit an)
Thomas Mann - *Buddenbrooks *
Von der Schule aus muss ich dieses Machwerk leider lesen - furchtbar. 
Das Teil ist weder spannend, noch lustig, noch auf irgendwelche andere Weise interessant - oder lesenswert.
Wenn sich die nächsten paar hundert Seiten genauso zeigen wie die, die ich bisher gelesen habe, dann weiß ich nicht, wie ich mir das Ding zu Gemüt führen soll:
Beim Lesen fällt es mir äußerst schwer konzentriert zu bleiben, weil mir die schön ausformulierte Langeweile einfach nur aufstößt und mein normales Lesetempo von normalerweise an die 100 Seiten die Stunde gegen Null laufen lässt.
Das Hörbuch hat (trotz gutem Sprecher) eine stark einschläfernde Wirkung.
aber es muss ja, es muss...


Jonathan Stroud - *Bartimäus: Die Pforte des Magiers* (hatte ich nur kurz mal die ersten Seiten gelesen)
Charles Dickens - *The Great Illustrated Novels* (noch nicht angefangen)
Edgar Allan Poe - *The Collected Works of ...* (bisher ein paar Geschichten gelesen)


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jules Verne: Zwei Jahre Ferien !!! cooles Buch, zwar keine Action aber eines der wenigen Bücher von jules verne welches gut zu lesen ist !!!


----------



## ProNoob (24. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

eig karl may aber ich  nehm nach gut 30 büchern hintereinander mal ne auszeit  z.Z lese ich richard morgans unsterblichkeitsprogramm so als vorbereitung auf cysis 2... der gute mann soll ja die story davon geschrieben haben..und ich muss sagen bis jetz ein geiles buch... ein sehr "geiles" buch... es kommen ein paar erwachsene Szenen darin vor  bei denen "mann" einfach nur grinsen muss


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Picknick am Wegesrand von den Strugatzkis


Sehr geiles Buch (übrigens enstand daraus der Film sowieso das/die Spiele Stalker)


----------



## crah (27. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Der Pate von Mario Puzo

Bisher sehr gut geschrieben und viel detaillierter als der Film obwohl der natürlich auch sehr gut ist.


----------



## s|n|s (27. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

_Galaxy in Flames_ - Ben Counter


----------



## MasterFreak (27. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



HIrNI schrieb:


> Picknick am Wegesrand von den Strugatzkis
> 
> 
> Sehr geiles Buch (übrigens enstand daraus der Film sowieso das/die Spiele Stalker)


 Ich weiß das hab ich schon gepostet ^^ Das is voll gut !!! Besonders mit dem tollen Nachwort!^^
Zurzeit:Metro 2033 schwieriges Buch aber mit ner guten Portizion Action !!!^^


----------



## Cebion (28. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also ich lese gerade Iphigenie auf Taruis von Goeth

Ist mal etwas anderes!


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich weiß das hab ich schon gepostet ^^ Das is voll gut !!! Besonders mit dem tollen Nachwort!^^
> Zurzeit:Metro 2033 schwieriges Buch aber mit ner guten Portizion Action !!!^^


 

Metro hab ich auch gelesen. Du findest Metro schwer? Im Gegensatz zu Picknick am Wegesrand ist das ein Pixiebuch


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Es ging  ^^ Das von den Strugatkis ist natürlich schwieriger


----------



## Kalmar (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Grad bin ich an dem hier:
2367 Experiment HEX
wird als future-fiction beschrieben, an sich ganz ok. aber nichts weltbewegendes
Ansonsten les ich viele Bücher von Terry Pratchett, finde er ist einer der besten Schriftsteller dieser Zeit


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich hab mir gerade dieses Buch bestellt:

Ich werde hier sein im Sonnenschein und im Schatten von Christian Kracht


Ist Steampunk und handelt von einer kommunistischen Schweiz am Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts, welche sich gegen faschistische europäische Staaten zur Wehr setzt.
Bin mal gespannt wie es so zum lesen ist


----------



## s|n|s (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

gerade abgeholt. ich muss immer noch schmunzeln: Bilde mal einen Satz mit


----------



## mf_Jade (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Die Unfehlbaren

Sehr spannend geschrieben und wenn man einen Hang zu dem Thema hat MUSS man es lesen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Keith Richards "Life" - Biografie, die er "schrieb", obwohl er sich laut Mick Jagger an die Hälfte seines Lebens gar nicht erinner kann,
Life: Amazon.de: Keith Richards, Willi Winkler, Ulrich Thiele, Wolfgang Müller: Bücher


----------



## KiraSenpai (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese atm die Black Dagger Serie von J.R.Ward....macht total süchtig ..innerhalb eines Monats schon beim 11ten Band^^


----------



## crah (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Von Malcolm Beith

El Chapo - Die Jagd auf Mexikos mächtigesten Drogenbaron.

Bis jetzt fand ich Killing Pablo besser als El Chapo aber so ist es auch ganz gut geschrieben.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Crysis
Warhammer 40K "Der große Bruderkrieg" Band 1+2


----------



## Kalmar (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Imperium von Jeffrey Archer
Nicht so der Hammer, aber dennoch lesbar.


----------



## ViP94 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich lese momentan den Jüngsten Bartimäus Band. 
Ich liebe diesen Schreibstil.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade King/Bachman "Menschenjagd" durch. Geil


----------



## Kalmar (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

So, grad Imperium [siehe oben] fertig gelesen - jetzt kommt Assasini von Thomas Gifford dran.
Wird als Vatikan-Thriller beschrieben, ich hoffe das wird nem Thriller in dem Sinne gerecht.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Die Orks" von Stan Nicholls. Lag hier zufällig so rum 

Bis jetzt gute Fantasy-Kost, allerdings erschließt sich mir die Beziehung zum Herr-der-Ringe-Universum nicht (ausser dass es hier ebenso Orks, Zwerge, Menschen und Feen gibt). Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu wenig HdR-Nerd


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Crysis wurde erfolgreich beendet, nun hänge ich über Dan Abnett´s "Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg Band 1-


----------



## Miyamoto (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Momentan die Berserk Saga (Manga) 
kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## Chakka_cor (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Kusanar schrieb:


> "Die Orks" von Stan Nicholls. Lag hier zufällig so rum
> 
> Bis jetzt gute Fantasy-Kost, allerdings erschließt sich mir die Beziehung zum Herr-der-Ringe-Universum nicht (ausser dass es hier ebenso Orks, Zwerge, Menschen und Feen gibt). Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu wenig HdR-Nerd


 
Die sind echt gut, hab alle davon durchgelesen, leider fehlt mir der letzte Teil noch, hoffe der kommt bald raus.

Was auch super ist, sind "Die Zwerge" und "Die Elfen".

Zur Zeit ist gerade eine Reihe von Frank Rehfeld drann, die ersten beiden (Zwergenfluch und Zwergenbann) hab ich schon durch, jetzt ist Zwergenblut drann!


----------



## roblala (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Zurzeit Sakrileg nach Illuminati und Symbol

alle sehr gut zu lesen


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Die sind echt gut, hab alle davon durchgelesen, leider fehlt mir der letzte Teil noch, hoffe der kommt bald raus.
> 
> Was auch super ist, sind "Die Zwerge" und "Die Elfen".


 
Cool, danke für den Tipp


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

die Dan Brown Bücher sind generell ganz nett hab sie auch schon gelesen !


----------



## ad_ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Carlos Ruiz Zafón - Der Schatten des Windes


----------



## ACDSee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Das verlorene Symbol hab ich gerade ausgelesen: spannendes Buch, alles fibert auf das Ende hin... aber die letzten 50 Seiten waren definitiv enttäuschend.
von Dan Brown bin ich da besseres gewöhnt, mein Favorit ist "Meteor".

Zuvor hab ich von Justin Cronan "Der Übergang" gelesen. Mein bestes Buch bisher.
Mal sehen was jetzt kommt.


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

ja Meteor is es gut !!! Aber das Ende is in fast allen Büchern von ihm in gleicher Weise !^^


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich lese grade "Sonea die Heilerin"
Aus der reihe"Die Gilde der schwarzen Magie" .
Einfach geil empfehle ich gern weiter


----------



## orca113 (16. Juni 2011)

Lese grade von Nele Neuhaus Schneewitchen muß Sterben ganz ok.


----------



## frankfurter10 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bank, Banker, Bankrott - Stories aus der Finanzwelt. Da erfährt wegen welchen Leuten wir in die Wirtschaftskrise gerraten sind!


----------



## Memphys (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ich lese grade "Sonea die Heilerin"
> Aus der reihe"Die Gilde der schwarzen Magie" .
> Einfach geil empfehle ich gern weiter


 
Dann kann ich dir das Buch das ich grad lese, "Das Lied der Dunkelheit" von Peter V. Brett empfehlen. Einfach nur sehr geil und man kanns irgendwie auch nicht mehr weglegen ^^


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Normalerweise packe ich Bücher zu Film- und TV-Serien nicht mal mit Kneifzange und Latexhandschuhen an, aber ich lese im Moment die Star Trek Destiny-Trilogie von David Mack. Wahrscheinlich hat mich der Entzug dazu getrieben. 
Mit Sicherheit keine große Literatur, aber zu meinem Erstaunen (und meiner Freude) einigermaßen lesbar. Für Star-Trek-Junkies unverzichtbar, schließlich möchte man doch wissen, was die Borg nach_ Voyager_ und _Nemesis_ (die Story spielt zeitlich nach den Ereignissen in _Nemesis_) noch so treiben.


----------



## Jeremy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Über den Humanismus* von _Martin Heidegger_​


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Edit: Lese nicht Schneewitchen muss sterben sonder "Eine unbeliebte Frau" von Nele Neuhaus.


----------



## Jeremy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Inseln im Strom* von _Ernest Hemingway_.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



> *Inseln im Strom* von _Ernest Hemingway_


habe ich vor einigen Jahren gelesen; - da wird ständig gefischt und gesoffen. Aber das soll nichts heißen; es ist ein gutes, 
sogar großes Werk.


----------



## Jeremy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> habe ich vor einigen Jahren gelesen; - da wird ständig gefischt und gesoffen. Aber das soll nichts heißen; es ist ein gutes,
> sogar großes Werk.



Ja, ich habe auch einige Zeit gebraucht mich damit anzufreunden. Und eigentlich entfaltet es auch erst gegen Ende seine eigentümliche Wirkung: Nämlich die große Vertrautheit mit dem Autor und der damit verbundene Respekt und Sympathie. Obwohl nicht viel passiert, es nicht ausnehmlich kunstvoll geschrieben ist und augenscheinlich auch keinen besonderen Tiefgang oder Feinsinn hat, hinterlies es doch eine ziemlich tiefe Spur in mir. So eine Mischung aus Trauer, Abgeklärtheit und Nüchternheit und das Gefühl, mit einem weiteren Menschen sehr vertraut zu sein und sein Innenleben bereichert zu haben. Emotional und charakterlich spüre ich, dass es mehr zu meiner Entwicklung beiträgt als das ungleich anspruchsvollere, aber sich auch am Rande einer rationalen Sterilität bewegende _Nachtzug nach Lissabon_.


----------



## Kalmar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Gibts hier unter euch eigentlich auch Scheibenweltler - sprich Leser von Terry Pratthetts Werken?
Ich find davon immernoch "Die volle Wahrheit" mit am besten, obwohl da fast sämtliche anderen Bücher ähnliches Niveau haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jeremy - der Hemingway bietet f. mich auf eine ursprüngliche Weise die Möglichkeit der Identifikation mit den positiven der klassischen; - teils archaischen männlichen Werte und 
einen Eindruck darüber daß ein gewisses "Back to the roots" nicht unbedingt Rückschritt bedeutet; obwohl es Hemingway hier u. da schon ein bischen mit der Macho-Denkmalspflege übertreibt. 

Es geht um Freundschaft und die Treue zu seinen Leuten/Freunden/Familie; - und sehr positiv fiel mir immer auf, daß in dem Miteinander der Figuren im Buch nicht jeder Handgriff sofort kommentiert und kritisiert wird; genauso wie nicht jede Selbstreflexion kritisch nachgefragt und kaputt diskutiert wird.
Ausserdem merkt man dem Author schon die beginnende Trauer des alternden starken und robusten Mannes an, der das Schwinden seiner Jugend und Kraft immer stärker spürt.

Hast du beim Lesen nicht auch den Eindruck gehabt, das man dabei etwas mitbekommst, das heute sehr rar ist; - nämlich die Möglichkeit des Einblicks in positive männliche Eigenschaften?
- Greetz -


----------



## Jeremy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Yep, ich denke, das trifft es sehr gut


----------



## Knäcke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

@ Kalmar
Mit der Scheibenwelt konnte ich mich bislang nicht anfreunden. 

Lese zur Zeit das aktuellste Buch der Geralt von Riva Saga und davor Göttin des Todes von Dan Simmons.


----------



## TheRealSchmalzii (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also ich lese zur zeit Metro 2033.  
bis jetz gefällt mir das buch ziemlich gut ;b


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

Und ich MassEffect


----------



## KiraSenpai (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

grad mit Metro2033 fertig geworden...das ende is schon iwie schockierend xD
und atm fang ich an Anonyme Untote zu lesen...sehr lustiges aber auch makaberes buch xD


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2011)

TheRealSchmalzii schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lese zur zeit Metro 2033.
> bis jetz gefällt mir das buch ziemlich gut ;b



Tolles Buch aber leider hat mich Metro 2034 enttäuscht obwohl es auch Net schlecht war. Wenn ich meinen Taunus Krimi aus habe will ich auch mal was von Gerald von Riva lesen.


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2011)

Metro 2034?


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Metro 2034?



Ja es ist eine Geschichte die nach den Ereignissen in 2033 passiert. Leider KEINE     Fortsetzung des 2033. Eigentlich eine neu Geschichte mit wenigen Figuren des 2033er Romans.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Stephen King - Under the Dome! 

Bin schwer begeistert!  Ein amtemloses Buch!


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Ich verschlinge nochmal Eragon damit ich mich wieder besser erinnern kann, wenn der letzte Teil Ende des Jahres raus kommt


----------



## orca113 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stephen King - Under the Dome!
> 
> Bin schwer begeistert!  Ein amtemloses Buch!


 
Wenn du es atemlos magst: Ice Station von M.Riley (ist aber ein reines Action Abenteuer mit wenig Anspruch) geht ab!

oder einer meiner Alltime Favorites: Der Schacht von Joseph R. Garber


----------



## OctoCore (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Anonymus - Das Buch ohne Namen / Das Buch ohne Staben / Das Buch ohne Gnade


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Juli 2011)

Daniele Ganser - Gladio

Doktorarbeit von einem Schweizer Historiker über Stay-Behind-Armeen der NATO.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Anonymus - Das Buch ohne Namen / Das Buch ohne Staben / Das Buch ohne Gnade



Die ersten zwei kenne ich, aber Das Buch ohne Gnade klingt schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- Band 5


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Sorry wir haben die Landebahn verfehlt ^^ bestes buch ever !!!


----------



## Memphys (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich verschlinge nochmal Eragon damit ich mich wieder besser erinnern kann, wenn der letzte Teil Ende des Jahres raus kommt


 
Gute Idee und Danke für die Errinerung 

@MasterFreak:

Kenn ich, habs nur unglücklicherweise gelesen als ich in Österreich war und noch zurückfliegen musste... lustig wars trotzdem.

@Topic:
http://www.jpc.de/image/w600/front/0/9783492701884.jpg
Hab jetzt heute morgen mit "Schattentänzer" von Alexey Pehov angefangen, und joar, grad fertig geworden. Die wohl schnellsten 550 Seiten meines Lebens, jetz wieder auf der Suche nach was Neuem...


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Der Gedankenleser" von Jürgen Domian. Gefällt mir bisher sehr!

Mfg, ice


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also ich find THE STAND von Stephen King und die Saga um Dunklen Turm total geil. Kann ich nur empfehen.


----------



## Kusanar (13. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Eben auf einem Flohmarkt erstanden:

*"Die Edda"*

nacherzählt von Hans von Wolzogen
mit 48 Federzeichnungen von Franz Stassen
Pressung von 1920




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moz45 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Also ich würd euch empfehlen PCGH zu lesen


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Jetzt habe ich den nächsten Taunus Krimi zwischen- Tiefe Wunden von Nele Neuhaus


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Totenbuch von Patricia Cornwell


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Es gab keinen Sex im Sozialismus" von Wladimir Kaminer.
Kaminer ist einfach immer wieder gut


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. August 2011)

Terry Pratchett - Going Postal 

Einfach nur göttlich :]


----------



## Kalmar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Terry Pratchett - Schöne Scheine
@Sperrfeuer - das ist übrigens der Band nach going postal. kennst du den Film dazu?
War nur ne TV-Produktion, aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Bääängel (16. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Tom Clancy - Ehrenschuld


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Bin zwar überhaupt kein Bücher-Fan aber da ich jeden Film von ihm gesehen hab, habe ich mir letztens Bud Spencers Buch "Mein Leben, meine Filme" gekauft und gelesen.
Das Buch ist gut geschrieben und die Storys über sein Leben (vor allem Nachkriegszeit und seine Zeit in Südamerika) sind ziemlich interessant. Die Hintergrundgeschichten über seine Filme ist eher etwas für Fans. Aber wer kauft sich schon sonst das Buch


----------



## LiquidCenTi (20. August 2011)

Michael Crichton- Beute (Prey)

Sehr spannend.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Michael Crichton- Beute (Prey)
> 
> Sehr spannend.



Es hat mir Anfangs auch sehr gut gefallen aber nach dem lesen... na ja also ich finde es gibt bessere Crichtons.

Aber Prey ist ok keine Frage


----------



## LiquidCenTi (20. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat mir Anfangs auch sehr gut gefallen aber nach dem lesen... na ja also ich finde es gibt bessere Crichtons.
> 
> Aber Prey ist ok keine Frage



Ja das merkt man leider erst hinterher ob einem das Ende gefällt. Mir gefallen die meisten Enden von Büchern meistens nicht. Aber ich bin auch kein Fan von einem offenen Ende. Man liest und liest und am Ende denkt man: wie? Und das wars jetzt!?
Es ist aber das erste Buch für mich von Michael Crichton.


----------



## juergen28 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Judith Merchant - Nibelungenmord

Judith Merchant – Nibelungenmord - Literaturzeitschrift.de


----------



## sfc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich habe kürzlich die Metro2033-Universum-Romane "Reise ins Licht" und "Das mormone Paradies" gelesen. Der erste Titel war richtig gut, der zweite leider nur mittelmäßig. Bin mal auf die kommenden Romane gespannt. Reise ins Licht sollten die ruhig fortsetzen.


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Now reading, please wait....


Thomas F. Monteleone
_Das Blut des Lammes_


Rezension unter carpe librum - Thomas F. Monteleone: Das Blut des Lammes -- Bücher - Schmöker - Rezensionen
(Vorsicht Spoilergefahr !!!)


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hi,

nachdem ich zuletzt die Bücher Zwergenfluch, Zwergenblut, Zwergenbann und Elfengift von Frank Rehfeld  gelesen habe man auf die Fortsetzung von den Orks immer noch warten muss vertreibe ich mit die Zeit mit Alexey Pehov's "Schattenwanderer: Die Chroniken von Siala 1". 

Ist sehr schön geschrieben wenn auch in machen Punkten vollkommend abweichend von den restlichen Büchern die es im Fantasy-Bereich gibt oder hat von Euch schonmal wer gehört das Zwerge sich selbst bei Androhung der Todesstrafe *KEINEN* Bart wachsen lassen würden  Ich nicht 

Kann aber alle hier genannten Bücher nur empfehlen!


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Kann aber alle hier genannten Bücher nur empfehlen!



Hmmm.... wirklich *ALLE* ? 

Also ich hab von den ganzen die hier gepostet wurden nicht mal ein Sechstel gelesen.


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hi,

mein doch die von mir gelesenen, vom Rest hab ich keine Ahnung, sind zum Teil nicht so meine Richtung.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Das Schwert der Wahrheit.


----------



## 23tom23 (25. August 2011)

Die Chroniken von Siala Trilogie von Alexey Pehov. Echt genial!


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. August 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Peter Ustinov - Mein Rußland


----------



## winner961 (27. August 2011)

Tom Clancy's Operation Rainbow 

Das Buch zu den Rainbow Six Spielen


----------



## iceman650 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Metro2033 und Der Gedankenleser von Jürgen Domian.
Und ja, ich lese 2 Bücher gleichzeitig 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jeremy (14. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Mark Buchanan* - _Das Sandkorn, das die Erde zum Beben bringt. Dem Gesetz der  Katastrophen auf der Spur oder warum die Welt einfacher ist als wir  denken

_Interessant_ 
_


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

ulrike schweikert: die erben der nacht - vyrad  (mag diese reihe, auch wenn es ja eine jugendbuchserie ist - aber so lange ist meine "jugend" noch net her (fühle mich auch noch eher 16 als mein wahres alter (25)  ))

aufgefallen ist mir: mir fehlen 2 meiner erben der nacht bücher .....die ersten beiden, schon komisch, normal verliere ich keine bücher (hab nen haufen davon....ich meine allein 5 komplette regale - jedes davon hat ca. billy-regal-format (2 davon sind sogar solche regale ^^) fast komplett voll mit büchern....von perry rhodan silberbänden über die komplette Ren Dhark Buchserie (mit sonderbänden etc....das allein ist ein billy-regal!) und noch alles möglich von fantasy bis science fiction!)

mfg LAX
ps: vll finde ich die ja beim aufräumen wieder (es tut not - hab keinen platz mehr auf meinem schreibtisch z.B.....


----------



## Jazzman (16. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Markus Heitz - Collector

hm wird mal Zeit das Bücherregal auszusortieren, was da noch so alles rumfliegt^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Momentan bin ich an der Geralt-Saga von Andrzej Sapkowski dran.
Bin gerade bei "Der Schwalbenturm".


----------



## Dragon70 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Matthew Reilly: die Macht der sechs Steine und Arthur C. Clarke: Die nächste Begegnung


MFG Dragon


----------



## jimmyisdead (16. September 2011)

Grade lese bzw höre ich stephen king der dunkle turm saga.
Bin jetz beim 7. Teil und finde es etwas wirr zun teil aber ungemein fesselnd. Ich sag nur : der mann in schwarz floh durch die wüste und der revolvermann folgte ihm.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

hm...ich hab meine bücher  ^^ (unterm bett waren die....muss die nach dem lesen mal daneben gelegt haben und dann sind sie halt drunter gelandet ....naja keine schäden dran, bin zufrieden 

so lese in: Vyrad weiter 

und ja die geralt-saga muss ich auch noch lesen (genau wie die bücher zu dragon age)

mfg LAX


----------



## Micha77 (17. September 2011)

Metro 2033 in Russisch!


----------



## Memphys (18. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*



23tom23 schrieb:


> Die Chroniken von Siala Trilogie von Alexey Pehov. Echt genial!


 
Rockt einfach. Schon die Ironie teilweise.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Vor kurzem durch: Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- "Mechanicum"

Im Moment les ich: Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- "Engel der Tiefe"


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Dan Brown-Illuminati


----------



## Knäcke (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Tad Williams - Shadowmarch Band 3 und Band 4 liegt schon griffbereit ; -)


----------



## Uziflator (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Heilige Sch.eiße: Wären wir ohne Religion wirklich besser dran?" von Stefan Bonner, Anne Weiss


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal eine Frage..und zwar soll das Buch "Die Physiker" von Dürrenmatt eine Komödie sein. Ich finde das Buch gar nicht lustig. Teilweise schmunzelt man wenn man liest das Oberschwester Gewichte stämmt.  Aber sonst 0 zum Lachen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Humor ist eben eine sehr individuelle Sache. Mal abseits von Büchern finde ich einen Großteil der sogenannten Comedians, die öfter den TV-Schirm verseuchen, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen äußerst unlustig.

Ich lese zur Zeit was Anspruchsfreies:

SIMON R. GREEN

Über das abenteuerliche Leben des OWEN TODTSTELTZER
Der Legende erster Theil

DER EISERNE THRON​


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Hunter S. Thompson - Der Fluch des Lono


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Robert Harris- Vaterland.


----------



## firephoenix28 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss für die Schule "Blueprint Blaupause" lesen


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

*Richard Stark*'s Trilogie
1. Keiner rennt für immer
2. Fragen Sie den Papagei
3. Das Geld war schmutzig
und (nicht zur Trilogie gehörend)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde die Parker-Romane sind sensationell !!!
Bald lese ich noch die restlichen Parker-Romane.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. November 2011)

Kennt wer von euch die Bücher "Der Fixer" und "Der Blutrote Engel"? Würde gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt die Bücher zu lesen.  Bin eher der Zeitschriften Leser aber möchte anfangen mal ein paar Bücher zu lesen.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

7 Österreicher unter den ersten 6 von Dirk Stermann lese ich gerade. Recht witzig.


----------



## Pagz (15. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Faust von Goethe(Schule)

Nebenbei auch noch Flashback von Dan Simmons:
Gutes Buch, aber muss diese ganze rechte Probaganda echt sein?
(Europa+Amerika gehen unter wegen zu vielen Sozialgesetzen, Muslime regieren mit einem Weltkalifat die Welt, Japan gilt als neues herrschendes Land in der Welt)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Satori" von Don Wilson und Frank Schätzings "Limit" kommen jetzt bei mir an die Reihe.


----------



## Skeksis (15. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Außer Dienst von mit und über Helmut Schmidt.


----------



## unterseebotski (17. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Kate Summerscale
_The Suspicions of Mr Whicher - The Murder at Road Hill House_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Dokumentation über den "ersten Mord" innerhalb einer Familie der neuen Wohlstandsgesellschaft (1860), dieser Mord hat zahlreiche Romanautoren und Detektiv-Geschichten inspiriert, u.a. Autoren wie Edgar Allan Poe.
Es ist ein Mord wie in einer klassischen Detektiv-Geschichte: Im Haus einer reichen englischen Familie wird der 3-jährige Sohn des Familienoberhauptes nachts brutal ermordet, regelrecht geschlachtet.
Bei einer Suchaktion am nächsten Tag wird die Leiche des Kindes im Plumpsklo gefunden - schnell wird klar, dass der Mörder nur jemand aus dem Haus sein kann, also ein Hausangestellter oder ein Familienmitglied... Da die örtliche Polizei keine Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen hat, wird ein Detective-Inspector von Scotland Yard angefordert, der den Fall aufklären soll.

In dieser Zeit ist es in der Gesellschaft undenkbar gewesen, dass so etwas passieren könnte. Der Gedanke, dass _jeder _zum Mörder werden kann - auch ein Familienmitglied, hatte in Europa Angst und Schrecken verbreitet.
Liest sich stellenweise wie ein Roman, ist aber eine Dokumentation über einen Mordfall aus dem Jahr 1860, mit sehr vielen (teilweise zu vielen) historischen Belegen. Ich finde das Buch sehr interessant, auch eine gute Übung es in Englisch zu lesen, da es teilweise doch recht anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## Kalmar (17. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Arkadien erwacht von Kai Meyer


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Happy Family von David Safier


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Morgen Eragon 4


----------



## 23tom23 (19. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Eragon 4



Jetzt Eragon 4!


----------



## kejdan (20. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Playbook


----------



## Memphys (20. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

De Gilde der schwarzen Magier - Die Rebellin

BTW, Ergaon 4? *must have*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ja Eragon 4  Ist am 19.11 rausgekommen  Habs mir als Hörbuch geholt.


----------



## 23tom23 (21. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Eragon 4  Ist am 19.11 rausgekommen  Habs mir als Hörbuch geholt.



Ich bin durch


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

Der dritte teil der saga der sieben sonnen. Muss unbedingt fertig werden um die restlichen 4 Teile u lesen..


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



23tom23 schrieb:


> Ich bin durch


 
w00t es gibt Eragon 4?!

Jetzt lese ich grad: Krieg ohne Fronten, die USA in Vietnam (schweres Stück Arbeit)


----------



## Micha77 (23. November 2011)

Die Natascha Kampusch Biographie.


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

stephen king - the stand


----------



## joraku (27. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

englische Ausgabe von Battlefield 3 - The Russion von Andy McNab
+ Temeraire, neuester Teil.


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin jetzt fast durch mit Eragon 4... leider


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich werde mit Biografie von Jobs anfangen!


----------



## Tufnax (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich bin im Moment aufm John Scalzi Trip...
Habe leider gerade das neueste Buch durch. "Der Wilde Planet".

Nun kommt Alien Earth Phase 1 von Frank Borsch.


----------



## sfc (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Grade "Der Herr aller Dinge" vom Qualitätsautor Andreas Eschbach fertig gelesen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

Walter Moers - Das Labyrinth der träumenden Bücher <3

So lange drauf gewartet


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stephen King - ES

 zum dritten mal.


----------



## PC.Freak (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

C++ Programmierung für Anfänger - F. Wollenschein / danach Biografie von Jobs !


----------



## Sasori (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Veronica beschliesst zu sterben

Soll traurig klingen, bis jetzt ist das buch eher ein bisschen Strange, vielleicht wird es trauriger, mal sehen.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Im Moment lese ich die Steve Jobs Biografie. Einfach wunderbar und extrem (!) interessant.


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Im Moment:

X3: Wächter der Erde


----------



## spionkaese (17. Dezember 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt fast durch mit Eragon 4... leider



2 Tage minus Schule und sowas hab ich gebraucht.
Und dann kam das Ende.
Und dann war ich unglaublich enttäuscht 
Nach 4 Büchern hätte er doch wenigstens ein SCHÖNES Ende schreiben können.


----------



## Kalmar (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Arkadien brennt, Kai Meyer


----------



## boeseskeksi (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Game of Thrones - Ein Lied von Eis und Feuer (Buch 1) Die Herren von Winterfell -  George R.R.Martin


----------



## Eifelaner (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nach dem ich vor Jahren in meiner Bundeswehrzeit mal "Die Säulen der Erde" gelesen habe, hab ich vor ein paar Tagen mit "Die Tore der Welt" angefangen, fasziniert mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht so


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Naja  Warrior Cats Teil 6.
Titel hört sich erst ziemlich kitschig und dumm an, das Buch an sich ist aber ziemlich gut und interessant


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis von Douglas Adams.


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dr.jekyll & Mr.Hyde, gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut.


MFG Dragon


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aus gegebenem Anlass - ich habe mir über die letzte Woche verteilt "Game Of Thrones" gegeben - ist im Moment George R. R. Martins "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" angesagt.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mythen und Sagen des Klassischen Altertums von Gustav Schwaab


----------



## Betschi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Eragon 1, danach folgt 2,3 und 4


----------



## Hagrid (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Öarg, schon seit Monaten Markus Heitz - Das Schicksal der Zwerge, danach Eragon 4 (hallo Vorposter ) und Erebos.


----------



## MonGoLo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Oscar Wilde - Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray

mit dem schwulsten cover das ich jemals gesehn hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betschi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> Oscar Wilde - Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray
> 
> mit dem schwulsten cover das ich jemals gesehn hab
> 
> ...


 
Das stand fürs Englisch Diplom zur Auswahl


----------



## darkKO (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sebastian Fitzek - Der Augenjäger (Fortsetzung von "Der Augensammler")


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

Stephen King - Der Anschlag


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Christopher Paolini - ERAGON 4

Frank Schätzing - LIMIT


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Knochen zu Asche von Kathy Reichs, danach Dan Browns "Das Symbol".


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Axolotl Roadkill von Helene Hegelmann

Naja, was soll ich sagen, das Buch besteht aus drogenumnebelten Wahnvorstellungen und Ansichten über Berlin einer wegen Bedeutungslosigkeit unerträglichen Punkgöre. War schon ein paar mal kurz davor, das Buch nicht weiterzulesen, hab aber grad nix anderes.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Richard Castle
Nikki Heat 2
*Naked Heat*​


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher von Walter Moers


----------



## Dexter1980 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Endlich mal angefangen:

A Song of Ice and Fire - Game of Thrones.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Alan Moore: Watchmen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Top Secret


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. März 2012)

Harry Potter 7


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Tribute von Panem, Teil 1.
Örks.
Perfektes Hollywoodmaterial - da kann selbst Hollywood nichts mehr an der Vorlage versaubeuteln.
Möglicherweise mal wieder ein seltener Fall, bei dem der Film besser ist als das Papieroriginal.


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hänge noch immer am Steve-Buch. Der Dreck. Ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu bewegen weiter zu lesen außer in der Schule.  Habs fast geschafft. Wenn ich zwischendurch was anderes anfange, vermische ich die Storys.

Als nächstes plane ich mir mal wieder ein Buch mit Militär-Kram durchzuschmökern.


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Cody Mcfadyen -Der Menschenmacher


----------



## joraku (24. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Tribute von Panem, Teil 1.
> Örks.
> Perfektes Hollywoodmaterial - da kann selbst Hollywood nichts mehr an der Vorlage versaubeuteln.
> Möglicherweise mal wieder ein seltener Fall, bei dem der Film besser ist als das Papieroriginal.



Fuu, echt jetzt?
Wollte mir die Bücher jetzt auch mal zu Gemüte führen.Erwarten tue ich nicht viel.  Aber ein Film besser als die Buchvorlage? Ein Film von Lionsgate? Wtf erwartet mich bei dem Buch? Vielleicht sind ja Teil zwei und drei der Triologie besser.


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Viele finden das Buch (und die zwei weiteren Bände) ja ganz, ganz toll.
Lass dich also durch meine wirklich abgrundtief schlechte Meinung nicht abbringen.
Ich hab's mir ausgeliehen. Zum Glück.
Eigentlich schreckt der Klappentext ja schon ab. Und dass die Frau Meyer, der wir die Papiervorlage der "Biss ..."-Filme zu verdanken haben, das Buch nicht aus der Hand legen konnte, glaube ich gerne.
Okay, ich bin eben ein SF-Fan ... und zwar auf Papier. Ist sowieso eine völlig andere Welt als das, was man aus Film und TV kennt.
Aber eine Welt muss wenigstens halbwegs stimmig sein - und das ist sie bei Panem schon mal nicht. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Jugendbuch (immerhin für Teenager als Minimum) nicht unbedingt so  platt geschrieben sein muss. Gegenbeispiele gibt es genug. Auch die große, alles überwindende Liebe dürfte schon etwas Sex vertragen können - gerade bei Teenagern mit brodelnden Hormonen und dem ständigen Kampf und Tod. Aber Gelegenheit macht Liebe - sollte man denken. Falsch gedacht. Es bleibt alles schön keusch. 
Das Szenario an sich ist eigentlich schon billig aus Versatzstücken ähnlicher Themen mit einer Prise Pseudo-Gesellschaftskritik zusammengeklatscht. Da muss man das vielzitierte "Battle Royal" überhaupt nicht erst bemühen. Ob's besser wird? Kann ich persönlich nicht sagen - aber wie ich so höre, eigentlich nicht. 
Allerdings weiß ich, wie am Ende alles ausgeht.  Natürlich verrate ich es nicht - aber man darf mal raten.
Ach - im Grunde steht ja alles bei Amazon in den Leserkritiken. Da wird das Buch zwar ziemlich abgefeiert  (4.6 von 5 Sternen ist schon sehr gut) - aber die 1-Stern-Bewertungen (deutlich in der Minderzahl) geben meine eigene Einschätzung zu einem gewissen Teil wider.

Wie auch immer - nachdem ich mir nach dem Lesen die Augen mit Seife ausgewaschen habe, bin ich erstmal wieder fit für etwas Angenehmeres:

Jeff Lindsay
*Die schöne Kunst des Mordens.*​


----------



## joraku (25. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Naja, dann werd ich mir das auch mal geben.

Mmh, den Film hab ich nicht gesehen und werd ich vorerst auch nicht so schnell sehen - hab schon bei Amazon gelesen, dass man nicht zuu viel erwarten soll, was die für Lionsgate-Filme übliche Gewaltdarstellung angeht, aber es ist ja auch eine Verfilmung eines Jugendbuches welches mit ein paar Sci Fi / Thriller Spielchen eine Lovestory erzählt. Den Film Battle Royal muss ich mir unbedingt mal anschauen - nur ob der mal so schnell im TV kommt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht kann man sich die DVD ja mal ausleihen. (wenn dann wahrscheinlich auch cut)


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

C.S. Goto - Warhammer 40K "Dawn of War" -Trilogie

Werd heute damit anfangen.


----------



## joraku (30. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese jetzt doch: Die Tribute von Panem: Tödliche Spiele.


----------



## Memphys (30. März 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dämonengold von Stephan Russbült... wenn man den Humor mag einfach göttlich


----------



## taks (12. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Wächter der Nacht" von Sergej Lukianenko

Und dann kommt "X: Farnhams Legende" von Helge Kautz


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Giovanni Boccaccio Das Dekameron 1.


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

movies and mental illness 3


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Drachenmeer und Elfenfluch. Ich steh halt auch auf Fantasy   Das Ding hat zwar knapp 970 Seiten, komme aber recht schnell durch... Lese es grad das zweite mal weil ich einfach nichts mehr zum lesen hab


----------



## OctoCore (16. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

John Scalzi - Androidenträume

Eoin Colfer - Der Tod ist ein bleibender Schaden


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mal wieder Jagd auf Roter Oktober.


----------



## Al3x (25. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Geb mir gerade Chuck Pfarrer's 'Codewort Geronimo' und habe das umstrittene Buch über die Tötung Bin Ladens bestellt: 'No easy day', geschrieben von einem der SEALS der dabei war und jetzt pensioniert und jetzt ziemliche Schwierigkeiten hat weil die Zeitungen in den USA seinen wahren Namen veröffentlicht haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Albert Camus : Der Mythos des Sisyphos 
(Jaja, ich weiß... )


----------



## Memphys (2. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Brandon Sanderson - Stormlight Archives 01

Macht Spaß zu lesen, hat mit den Shardblades irgendwie schwer was von Hack'n'Slay... wär eigentlich ziemlich geil, so als Game wenn ichs mir recht überlege, am besten Action-RPG mit Hang zu großen Schlachten... der Hintergrund mit Menschen, Monstern und Dämonen lässt alle Möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

A Song of Ice and Fire, im TV auch bekannt unter A Game of Thrones... unbedingt auf Englisch lesen !! Sehr geile Story und vorallem gibts die 4 Englischen Bänder im Bundle für 15 Euro auf Amazon.

Die übersetzte Deutsche Version kostet insgesamt 120€ und wurde auf 8 Bücher gesplittet.


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Monster von Sanyika Shakur, selbstverständlich auf englisch .
Ich steh einfach auf realitätsnahe Dinge.


----------



## nulchking (4. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

World War Z


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Tom Clancy - Im Sturm


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Klassiker: Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## cargo (13. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Outlaw- Lee Child


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Diving into Darkness: A True Story of Death and Survival - Philipp Finch

_On New Year's Day, 2005, David Shaw traveled halfway around the world on a journey that took him to a steep crater in the Kalahari Desert of South Africa, a site known as Bushman's Hole. His destination was nearly 900 feet below the surface. 
On January 8th he descended into the water. About fifteen feet below the surface was a fissure in the bottom of the basin, barely wide enough to admit him. He slipped through the opening and disappeared from sight, leaving behind the world of light and life. 
Then, a second diver descended through the same crack in the stone. This was Don Shirley, Shaw's friend, and one of the few people in the world qualified to follow where Shaw was about to go. In the community of extreme diving, Don Shirley was a master among masters.
Twenty-five minutes later, one of the men was dead. The other was in mortal peril, and would spend the next 10 hours struggling to survive, existing literally from breath to breath. 
What happened that day is the stuff of nightmarish drama, but it’s also a compelling human story of friendship, heroism, ambition, and of coming to terms with loss and tragedy._


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ben Aaronovitch: Die Flüsse von London + Schwarzer Mond über Soho


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Tyler Hamilton - The secret race 

Enthüllungsbuch von Tyler Hamilton, welcher ein langjähriger Weggefährte von Lance Armstrong war, über dessen Dopingpraktiken in den späten 90er und frühen 2000er Jahren. Sehr spannend und informativ. Da sieht man die Tour de France gleich mit anderen Augen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

John Scalzi - *Redshirts*​
"Für Fähnrich Andy Dahl geht mit seinem Dienstantritt auf der _Intrepid_, dem Flaggschiff der Universal Union, ein Traum in Erfüllung. Ein Traum allerdings, aus dem es schon bald ein böses Erwachen gibt – denn irgendetwas an Bord scheint nicht in Ordnung zu sein. So stellt er fest, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate bei Außeneinsätzen immer dann in die Höhe schnellt, wenn ein leitender Schiffsoffizier mit dabei ist. ..."

Ich weiß nicht, woher kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor?


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Jünger des Teufels von Glenn Meade


----------



## NCphalon (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aus gegebenem Anlass mal wieder die Leiden des jungen Werther


----------



## Gurkensalat (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Roter Zar" ... danach "Der Zuckerkreml"  liegt schon bereit


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Patrick Lee - *Dystopia*​


----------



## tigersuit (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Alfred Bester - Der brennende Mann

Ein wenig Der Graf von Monte Christo im Weltraum. 
Definitiv einer der besseren Science Fiction-Romane, die ich gelesen habe.

Und ja, der Alfred Bester, den Walter Koenig in Babylon5 spielte, war nach dem Autor benannt.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Good, better, best, Bester.


----------



## tigersuit (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gegen Ende wurde es übrigens ein wenig albern&pathetisch, wie ich finde.

Aber ein wenig albern erleichtert den Übergang zu Douglas Adams, dessen Anhalter-Romanen ich mich nun widme.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ist immer so eine Sache des Zeitgeistes und natürlich der persönlichen Einstellung... diese katharsische Läuterung am Ende ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber die Alternativen dazu ... 
Für einen SF-Roman der 1950er ist das Buch aber wirklich außergewöhnlich.
Da gibt es aus der gleichen Ära zu dem Thema "Übermensch" einen Roman, der mir noch besser gefällt:
Theodore Sturgeon - *Baby ist drei* gibt es als Story und als Roman, wobei die alten Roman-Ausgaben unter dem Titel wohl gekürzt sind oder unter dem Titel *Die Ersten ihrer Art* (More Than Human)
Der hat allerdings ein völlig anderes Setting - in der ganz normalen Welt dieser Zeit und nicht in der Zukunft, also keine Raumfahrt (oder Jaunten) kreuz und quer durchs Sonnensystem.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Sturgeon jedoch schrieb weniger über technische sondern mehr über psychologische und soziale Themen. Bei ihm stand schon in den 40er Jahren der Mensch im Mittelpunkt, was zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eher untypisch für das Genre der Science-Fiction war.


Also nicht unbedingt Stoff für Fans von Star Wars, Star Trek oder sonstigem Gedöns, das mit mit Star- anfängt. Obwohl er das eine oder andere Star Trek(TOS)-Drehbuch geschrieben hat.


----------



## tigersuit (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich kann mich ja sowohl für Soft-SF à la Bradbury oder Ballard als auch für Hard-SF wie bei Lem und Asimov begeistern.
Kommt also definitiv auf die to read-Liste.

In Sachen "Zeitgeist" kann ich vor dem Hintergrund des Vietnam-Krieges übrigens sehr "Der ewige Krieg" von Joe Haldeman empfehlen. 
Neben "Im Westen nichts Neues" und "In einem anderen Land" einer der besten Antikriegsromane, die ich je gelesen habe. Auch wenn er statt in den Pyrenäen und an der Somme auf fernen Planeten spielt.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Kennt jemand sowas in der Art wie Metro? Hab bock auf mehr wie sowas, aber kommt mir bloß nicht mit solchen fürzen von 300 Seiten Büchern... 

Hab mir vorhin das hier bestellt: Der Weg in die Schatten: Roman - [Die Schatten-Trilogie 1]: Amazon.de: Brent Weeks, Hans Link: Bücher
Hört sich ganz gut an, mal schauen wie das so sein wird. 

Ansonsten les ich immoment den Manga Rosario + Vampire, sehr geil


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

@tigersuit
Sturgeon ist immer gut. Aber extrem humanistisch. Seine Stärke liegt in der Beschreibung von Figuren, die "anders" sind, wobei diese aber nicht unbedingt die "Guten" sein müssen. 
Eine seiner Lieblingsmetaphern ist die mit dem grünen Affen (findet sich öfter in seinen Stories): Such dir eine Affenherde, schnapp dir ein Exemplar, färbe sein Fell grün ein und lasse ihn dann wieder zu seiner Herde zurück - seine ehemaligen Genossen werden ihn in Stücke reißen. 
Aber es gibt verdammt viele gute Klassiker aus der Zeit - von Autoren, die nicht so Hard-Science-mäßig drauf sind -, aber trotzdem in der ewigen SF-Top-100 stehen.



tigersuit schrieb:


> In Sachen "Zeitgeist" kann ich vor dem Hintergrund des Vietnam-Krieges übrigens sehr "Der ewige Krieg" von Joe Haldeman empfehlen.


 
Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher. Ich bevorzuge aber die alte Ausgabe, schon wegen des Zeitgeistes. Die fängt in den 1990ern an - 1970 konnte (oder wollte) sich sich die SF-Szene wohl nicht vorstellen, dass es mit der Raumfahrt im großen Maßstab so rapide bergab geht.  Die revidierte Ausgabe ist um 200 Jahre in die Zukunft verschoben - da klappt der Bezug auf den Vietnamkrieg nicht mehr so gut und Kleinigkeiten wie die Erwähnung von Mandellas Hippie-Eltern passen dann auch nicht mehr richtig.
_Ich weiß nicht, ob das eine speziell deutsche Unsitte ist, aber sogar die Neuausgabe des klassischen Star-Trek ist damit verseucht - der böse Khan ist mit seinen genetisch aufgerüsteteten Kumpels auch nicht mehr in den 90ern gestartet._
Die Fortsetzung "Am Ende des Krieges" ist auch ganz  nett - ist aber eher was in der Art "20 Jahre später ..." und erzählt, was aus den Hauptfiguren im Speziellen und der Mensch- und Taurierheit im Allgemeinen geworden ist.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hunter S. Thompson - Hells Angels


----------



## Eftilon (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese: "Der Hundertjährige der aus dem Fenster sprang und verschwand"

ist ganz witzig und interessant


eftilon


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jack McDevitt - Firebird


----------



## Eftilon (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

One Billion Dollar

Da gehts um jemanden der 1000 Milliarden Dollar (1 Billion) erbt mit der Bürde die Welt zu retten

super gut


----------



## Gurkensalat (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das hab ich auch gelesen  sehr gutes Buch 
Ich les grad Tom Clancy : Gegen alle Feinde


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin grad mir "Die Trolle" fertig. Ist ein sehr gutes Buch.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

borges` aleph, mal keine unterhaltungsliteratur.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hat schon wer Fit ohne Geräte: Trainieren mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht: Amazon.de: Joshua Clark, Mark Lauren: Bücher gelesen? Lohnt sichs?


----------



## Arvanor (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Drachenflamme von Naomi Novik, sechster Band des Zyklus "Die Feuerreiter seiner Majestät".


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jasper Fforde - Grau  (Shades of Grey – The Road to High Saffron)

Und Nein - das Buch hat nichts mit der lahmarschigen Erotik-Schmonzette zu tun.


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

stendahl . rot & schwarz. tolles buch.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gavin Smith - Der Veteran

Naja - muss man nicht gelesen haben. 
Praktisch ein Egoshooter auf Papier - mit allem drin, was man braucht: Aliens, Nutten, ein Haufen cyborgmäßig aufgerüsteter Soldaten und sonstiger Killer, ein weiblicher Sidekick für den Helden (so eine Art Cyborg-Bruce Willis auf Speed - der Held, nicht die Frau an seiner Seite ), jede Menge fetziger und zerfetzter Kollateral-Leichen, jede Menge Leichen, die es verdient haben, viel mehr oder weniger coole Sprücheklopferei, Cyberpunk, eine runtergekommene dystopische Erde oder eigentlich eher Großbritannien ... 
Wer's mag - der Haken: das geht über 600 Seiten so.
Ich mag zwar dickere Bücher und 600 Seiten finde ich nicht wirklich "dick", aber dafür ist es echt zuviel.


----------



## buxtehude (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

ken follett - die nadel


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



buxtehude schrieb:


> ken follett - die nadel


Ein Klassiker!


Val McDermid - Ein kalter Strom


----------



## Gurkensalat (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Tolstoi - Krieg und Frieden


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Weg in die Schatten.

Bis jetzt Hammergeil


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die unwahrscheinliche Pilgerreise des Harold Fry


----------



## Memphys (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Robonator schrieb:


> Der Weg in die Schatten.
> 
> Bis jetzt Hammergeil


 
Glaub mir, wird noch geiler


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Überlebensgroß! Echt ein tolles Buch!


----------



## folcalor (17. Januar 2013)

Tom Knox - Cagot 

Sehr schön, hat ein paar interessante Wendungen

Joe Hill - Heart shapped box

Ist der Sohn von Stephen King, schreibt aber um Längen besser!


----------



## Fexzz (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich les grad "Raubzug: Die Eingeschworenen" von Robert Low. Gefällt mir bisher sehr sehr gut.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dean R. Koontz - *Die Anbetung*
Jim C. Hines - *Drei Engel für Armand* (Aschenputtel, Schneewittchen und Dornröschen hauen da auf den Putz  - ist aber keine Märchenparodie, sondern handfeste Fantasy, trotz der bekannten Märchengestalten)


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Und weiter...
Jim C. Hines - *Die fiese Meerjungfrau*
Jim C. Hines - *Rotkäppchens Rache*


----------



## Ceralion (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gerade "Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums" von Douglas Adams gelesen


----------



## coroc (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bis vorhin.

Die Malloreon Saga (letzter Band) von David Eddings 

Ab jetzt: Drachenwacht von Noami Norvik


----------



## Techki (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zuerst Silmarillion dann hobbit und HDR jedes JAhr 1 mal  Und es ist immer wieder sehr gut 
J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der letzte Teil der Tetralogie:
Jim C. Hines - *Daemon, Daemon an der Wand* (The Snow Queen’s Shadow)
Hrmmmpfff - die deutschen Titel sind leider totaler Schwachfug

Aus gegebenem Anlass mal wieder: Walter Moers - Adolf, die Nazisau.

Schon angefangen: David Eddings Elenium-Trilogie


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Justin Cronin - Der Übergang
Kathy Reichs - Fahr zur Hölle


----------



## inzpekta (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Justin Cronin - Der Übergang
> Kathy Reichs - Fahr zur Hölle



Ich auch...
Kathy Reichs-Knochen zu Asche

Davor: "Hals über Kopf" und "Mit Haut und Haar"

"Der Übergang" hab ich schon fertig, bin sowas von gespannt auf die nächsten Teile...


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Justin Cronin - Die Zwölf

Jeff Lindsay - Dunkler Dämon
Jeff Lindsay - Komm zurück, mein dunkler Bruder
("Dexter" ist immer schön kuschelig zu lesen - und bis auf den ersten Band haben die Romane andere Inhalte als die Fernsehserie, sind allerdings nicht so Familien-TV-tauglich )


----------



## coroc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Elenium Saga von David Eddings...Davon der 3 und letze Band


----------



## OctoCore (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Richard Dawkins - Der Gotteswahn

A. Lee Martinez - Diner des Grauens
und
Der automatische Detektiv​


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Marcel Proust: Auf der Suche nach der verlorenen Zeit, Band 2.


----------



## genetikk (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Total Recall


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Alan Dean Foster - Genom


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Vernor Vinge - Eine Tiefe am Himmel

Hardcore-SF - nix für Azubi-Jedis


----------



## YuT666 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Endlich mal ...

Spielkonsolen und Heimcomputer 1972-2009 von Winnie Forster online bestellen - bol.de


----------



## Thallassa (10. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nach sage und schreibe 6! Jahren lese ich mal wieder freiwillig ein Buch

http://www.amazon.de/Marquis-Sade-Gesammelte-Werke-Philosophie/dp/3938478160


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. März 2013)

Herr der Ringe...


----------



## Robonator (10. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich hab die Metro Bücher wieder angefangen


----------



## Low (11. März 2013)

Mathematik für Ingenieure


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nach sage und schreibe 6! Jahren lese ich mal wieder freiwillig ein Buch


 
Nach 6 Jahren oder nach 6! Jahren 

@Topic Krieg und Frieden


----------



## combatIII (11. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stephen King - die dunkle Turm Saga- grad nochmal angefangen.


----------



## coroc (11. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Alles mögliche 

Kai Meyer - Die Sturmkönige
 Brandson Sanderson - Elantris


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wichtiges Sachbuch für Männer:

Ralf "Linus" Höke
*Shades of hä?*
_Mit SM-Basiswissen & -Vokabeltest_



> Über dieses Buch
> 
> Es passiert täglich. Eine Frau legt nach der Lektüre von »Shades of Grey« das Buch zur Seite und formt mit bebenden Lippen einen Satz, der für Männer nicht folgenschwerer sein könnte: »Das will ich auch«.
> 
> ...


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hab gerade die alten Klassiker durchgemacht / bin noch dabei...
z.B.
Daniel Defoe - Robinson Crusoe
R.L. Stevenson - Die Schatzinsel
Jules Vernes - In 80 Tagen um die Welt (gerade dabei)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (27. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Markus Heitz - Collector 
(echt harter Stoff, vorallem das Ende)

Carol King (oder so ) Tor der Veränderung


----------



## OctoCore (30. März 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Um mal zu sehen, was eine der besten SF-Autorinnen der letzten 30 Jahre im Bereich der Fantasy drauf hat:

Lois McMaster Bujold

Chalions Fluch
Paladin der Seelen
Im Schatten des Wolfs


----------



## genetikk (1. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lone Survivor


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Also ich lese gerade Ubik von Philip K. Dick. Es ist am ANfang echt schwer sich reinzulesen aber nach ner Zeit kann man es nicht merh aus der Hand legen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. April 2013)

Erin Hunter - Warrior Cats: In die Wildnis
Richtig gutes Buch!


----------



## coroc (5. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich kenn die ganzen Reihen. Die machen echt Spaß 

Walter Möes - Ensel und Krete


----------



## bravo-two-zero (5. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Männer-von-Bravo-Zero/dp/3423205156

Gerade fertig gelesen. Richtig packend und sehr sehr spannend.


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade die Reihe zu Game of Thrones. Die sind gut, wären das nur nicht so fette Schinken


----------



## costa (10. April 2013)

tomtom756 schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade die Reihe zu Game of Thrones. Die sind gut, wären das nur nicht so fette Schinken



Gut sind die, sehr gut sogar.
Aber ich hoffe Du liest die im Original, ergo auf Englisch 
Gerade die Dicke und der Umfang macht doch den Reiz aus.
MfG


----------



## OctoCore (10. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ob Englisch oder Deutsch spielt(e) in dem Fall eigentlich keine Rolle, jetzt kommt allerdings das fette ABER:
Dank des Erfolgs der TV-Serie und ihrer deutschen Synchro wurden die bis dahin schon herausgebrachten Bände alle neu aufgelegt und sämtliche Eigen- und Ortsnamen gnadenlos eingedeutscht (und neue Bände in Zukunft wohl auch) - und das ist leider gar grausig.


----------



## costa (10. April 2013)

Das Problem stellt sich zum Glück nicht, wenn man alles im Original liest. Warum aber die Eigennamen eingedeutscht werden ist auch mir schleierhaft :o

MfG


----------



## coroc (11. April 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Walter Moers - Der Schrecksenmeister 

Mit lauter Kratzen und Ledermäusen ^^


----------



## Low (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hat schon wer das neue Buch von Stephen King "Joyland" gelesen?

Hört sich sehr interessant an:
" Um sich sein Studium zu finanzieren, arbeitet Devin Jones während der Semesterferien im Vergnügungspark Joyland an der Küste von North Carolina. Drei Dinge sind es, die ihn im Laufe des Sommers 1973 vor allem beschäftigen: Seine große Liebe Wendy gibt ihm per Brief den Laufpass. In der Geisterbahn Horror House soll es spuken, nachdem dort ein Mädchen ermordet wurde. Und er fragt sich, welches Geheimnis sich wohl hinter der schönen jungen Frau mit ihrem behinderten Sohn verbirgt, an deren Strandvilla er jeden Tag vorbeikommt. Vom unbekümmerten Schaustellerleben in Joyland fasziniert, verlängert Devin seinen Aufenthalt. Mit seinen neugierigen Nachforschungen tritt er jedoch eine Lawine von Ereignissen los, bei denen es schließlich um Tod oder Leben geht ..."




Werde es mir diese Woche kaufen


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nein, ich hab von Stephen King noch nix gelesen.

ICh les grad den 3. Band aus der Reihe Das Schwert der Wahrheit, Die Günstlinge der Unterwelt von Terry Goodkind.

Sehr komplex und teilweise etwas zu detailliert


----------



## Low (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Da gibt es aber ganz schön viele Bücher von und alle so dick


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das stimmt allerdings 

11 Stück ode so 

Aber in jedem Buch war was neues. Und da beschwer ich mich nicht


----------



## mds51 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

atm: Michael Scott - Die Geheimnisse des Nicholas Flamel (6 Bücher)


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ab morgen: Am Rande der Schatten von Brent Weeks 

Kann es kaum erwarten das Buch endlich zu haben


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Foundation Trilogie von Isaac Asimov.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (15. Juli 2013)

Klassiker: Moby Dick  
Seine philosophischen Ansätze sind teilweise zwar recht ermüdend, aber wenn man sich durch beißt taugt das Buch schon richtig! 

Danach werd ich mit dem bisher letzten Teil der Wächter Reihe anfangen: Wächter des Morgen. Liegt schon aufm Nachttisch und kann es kaum abwarten damit anzufangen und endlich wieder in das etwas andere Moskau einzutauchen. Bisherige Bücher der Reihe sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich habs auch mal wieder geschaft mir eines zu kaufen, mal schaun wie es ist "Tom Clancy gegen alle Feinde"

mfg


----------



## boombudder (16. Juli 2013)

Irgendwelche Scheibenweltler hier? Heut Nachmittag kommt ein neuer Schwung mit der Post. Damit knackt meine Scheibenweltbüchersammlung die 40er Marke 

Ansonsten die guten alten HP Bände, Brent Weeks Schattentrilogie, George R. R. Martins Game of Lannister Hoes und Derek Landys Skullduggery Pleasant (die haben spätestens ab Teil 4 aufgehört, Jugendromane zu sein). 

Alles auf englisch, wie kann man denn die grottenschlechten deutschen Übersetzungen verteidigen? Man denke nur an Terry Pratchetts Steife Prise. Sicher gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber auf englisch habe ich immer das Gefühl "So sollte es gelesen werden" :O


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



> Derek Landys Skullduggery Pleasant (die haben spätestens ab Teil 4 aufgehört, Jugendromane zu sein).


Die sind richtig gut. Habe aber leider nur Band 1-3 hier. Muss mir unbedingt mal die anderen besorgen!


----------



## mds51 (17. Juli 2013)

Michael Scott - Die Geheimnisse des Nicholas Flamel.
Band 6.

Habe jetzt alle 6 in unter zwei Monaten so gut wie durch. 

Bisher klare Leseempfehlung.


----------



## genetikk (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

First Law Trilogy


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Heinrich Bölls "Irisches Tagebuch"


----------



## coroc (25. August 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Lied der Dunkelheit von P.V. Brett


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (25. August 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Rollende Steine - Terry Pratchett
Ja ich weiß auf Deutsch eigtl eine Sünde, aber was will man machen wenn das Buch so einsam hier rum liegt


----------



## mixxed_up (26. August 2013)

Ich gönne mir mal wieder das gute alte Der Herr der Ringe. Es hört einfach nie auf episch zu sein.


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. August 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Er ist wieder da.
Richtig lustiges Buch, aber nix für Moralapostel und Schwarzer-Humor-Verweigerer


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Zuletzt gelesen "Teufelszeug" von Joe Hill (Sohn von Stephen King). Sehr geiles Buch. Davor übrigens "Der Anschlag" von King


----------



## HerrDerStange (6. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Zwangsweise" durch 6 Wochen genesung meines Kreuzbandrisses wurde ich zum "Lesewurm" 
Ein Buch hat es geschafft aus dem ich lese in 25 Jahren 2 Bücher... Den ich lese in 6 Wochen  10 Bücher... 

Geschafft hat es: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3499241978/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1378454998&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL85
Simon Beckett - Die Chemie des Todes: David Hunters 1. Fall


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade folgenden Fantasy Roman:
Patrick Rothfuss: Der Name des Windes - Königsmörder Chronik: Erster Tag


----------



## Wiggo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nele Neuhaus - Tiefe Wunden und davor "Gute Freunde"  /Thomas Hüetelin)


----------



## El-Ahrairah (11. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wilde Schafsjagd von Murakami


----------



## Gurkensalat (12. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

sakrileg von dan brown


----------



## Fjoergyn (13. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Spice&Wolf Volume 9 von Isuna Hasekura


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zuletzt:
Der Name des Windes (Königsmörder-Chroniken: Erster Tag)
(Fantasy-Roman v. Patrick Rothfuss (Amerikaner))

Derzeit:
Quest
(Science-Fiction-Roman v. Andreas Eschbach (Deutscher))


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

das Buch Kriegsklingen von Joe Abercrombie, ziemlich spannend und witzig  Natürlich ist die Story auch nicht schlecht ^.^


----------



## Memphys (27. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Zuletzt:
> Der Name des Windes (Königsmörder-Chroniken: Erster Tag)
> (Fantasy-Roman v. Patrick Rothfuss (Amerikaner))
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du halbwegs gut Englisch kannst solltest du dir den "Zweiten Tag" auf Englisch holen, im Deutschen wird da wieder extremst Abzocke betrieben. 2x Hardcover für je 25€  Geht mir in letzter Zeit extrem auf den Nerv, wenn sie es schon splitten "müssen" *hust* könnten sie wenigstens Taschenbücher rausbringen... Kingkiller-Chronicles, A Song of Ice and Fire, Stormlight Archives... alles jeweils geteilt, alles als Hardcover 
Ausserdem ist die Englische Version imo noch ein bisschen besser, ein bisschen was geht halt immer beim übersetzen verloren.

@topic: Richard Schwartz - Die Festung der Titanen (Die Götterkriege 4)

Sehr geiles Buch, ich fühl mich nur irgendwie hängen gelassen... Stichwort "Schwarzer König", falls das hier noch jemand gelesen haben sollte. Und es ist definitiv zu kurz... wie das mit geilen Büchern nunmal so ist.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



> Wenn du halbwegs gut Englisch kannst solltest du dir den "Zweiten Tag" auf Englisch holen, im Deutschen wird da wieder extremst Abzocke betrieben. 2x Hardcover für je 25€ Geht mir in letzter Zeit extrem auf den Nerv, wenn sie es schon splitten "müssen" *hust* könnten sie wenigstens Taschenbücher rausbringen... Kingkiller-Chronicles, A Song of Ice and Fire,


Habe ich schon festgestellt, aber da ich mir die bisherigen 3 Bücher von Patrick Rothfuss von der Bücherei hole ist das kein Problem. Die Furcht der Weisen 1 habe ich jetzt schonmal bereit liegen.


----------



## coroc (27. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Belgariad & Malloreon Saga...Für Kenner: Ich sag nur weiße Bohnen ^^


----------



## OctoCore (27. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



coroc schrieb:


> Belgariad & Malloreon Saga...



Ein Klassiker.
Bevor es den Bösen an den Kragen geht, Hände waschen und Füße abtreten - sonst wird Tante Polgara sauer.
Manchmal war es fast schon _zu_ familiär.


----------



## coroc (28. September 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jepp. Der wird bei mir auch einmal in jahr gelesen. 

Jetzt kommen als nächstes belgarath der zauberer und polgara die zauberin. Bei belgarath freu ich ich mich schon auf die stelle, wo es darum geht die zukunft vorherzusagen,mnd man statt schafsdarm pferdedarm nehmen will, wiel diese zuverlässiger seien


----------



## Sefyu_TR (1. Oktober 2013)

Zuletzt: Agenten sterben einsam 
Aktuell: Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## Wiggo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Adler Olsen - Erwartung


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zeihe mir jetzt von Brent Weeks die nächste Reihe rein 
Der Weg in die Schatten, Am Rande der Schatten und Jenseits der Schatten hab ich endlich durch und nun ist Das Schwarze Prisma dran. 
Der Typ schreibt echt gut, das gefällt mir. Lediglich die mangelnde Beschreibung mancher Umgebungen nerven mich. Er beschreibt fast nie wie etwas aussieht, da muss man sich selber was dazudenken ^^ Also zumindest bei mir ist das so. In jedem Buch das ich lese erstellt sich bei mir im Kopf so ein Bild von der Umgebung etc


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade: Genetik verstehen, Grundlagen der molekularen Biologie. 


>Sehr interessant und spannend zugleich.



Zeus


----------



## mds51 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Drew Karpyshyn - Mass Effect Bücher


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zuletzt "Na Servus" und momentan den nächsten Murakami - Kafka am Strand. Bald hab ich dann alle durch... Hoffentlich kommt bald der neue.


----------



## Flay (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das letzte Buch der "Wheel of Time" bzw. "Rad der Zeit"-Reihe. Hab vor Jahren angefangen alle zu lesen, und nun kommt das große Finale


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. Oktober 2013)

Lautlos - Frank Schätzing. 

Also den Autor kann ich einfach nur weiterempfehlen. Ich mag seine Art zu schreiben und auch die Menge die dabei zusammen kommt.


----------



## EX-Buzz (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Derzeit ganz oben auf dem Lesestapel:

"Tunnel und verdeckte Kanäle im Netz" von Steffen Wenzel

Guter Einstieg in die "Tunneling" Materie,


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder ein paar Perry Rhodan Silberbände


----------



## coroc (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

G.A.S Die Stadtwerke Triologie - Matt Ruff

Eins der krankesten Bücher, die ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ja ich mach mich auch mal wieder langsam auf die Suche nach guten Bücher!


----------



## worco (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ist zwar eher ein "jugendlichen"Buch, aber ich bin zufällig über das Buch H.I.V.E. von Mark Walden gestolpert und verschlinge jetzt die anderen Teile


----------



## Kalmar (2. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Fange gerade nach Leonie Swanns "Garou" mit George Orwells "1984" an. Passt zu NSA & co.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Uplift-Trilogy von David Brin. 1200 Seiten, yay


----------



## dr00p (4. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Erebos" sehr gutes Buch!


----------



## Wiggo (8. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Muh - David Safier - und ab Montag hoffentlich den neuen Jo Nesbo


----------



## taks (10. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Metro 2034 - Dmitry Glukhovsky 
Wohlstand ohne Wachstum - Tim Jackson 

Kann mich aber grad nicht entscheiden mit welchem ich anfangen soll ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



dr00p schrieb:


> "Erebos" sehr gutes Buch!


 
Hab ich auch mal gelesen.
Ist ganz ok.

Lese grad wieder die Stadt der träumenden Bücher von Walter Moers.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

So jetzt lies ich gerade Wie ist das Wissenschaft und Forschung von Hans Georg Noack


----------



## Wiggo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jo Nesbo - Koma


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Duden Fremdwörterbuch. 5.


----------



## Minaxo (23. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Dunkle Turm Band 3; Stephen King - vor kurzem bei Amazon alle Bände bestellt nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Band gelesen hatte.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (23. November 2013)

Minaxo schrieb:


> Der Dunkle Turm Band 3; Stephen King - vor kurzem bei Amazon alle Bände bestellt nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Band gelesen hatte.




Und lohnt es sich?


----------



## Hurric4ne (28. November 2013)

Guild Wars - die Geister von Ascalon
Abgesehen von den Übersetzungsfehlern (von denen ich jetzt noch nicht so viele wie überall behauptet wird gefunden habe) gefällt mir es bisher sehr gut. Interresant für Leute die Guild Wars 2 spielen und die Geschichte dazu wissen wollen.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nebenbei auch noch ein Audi A8 Buch mit dem Titel; die Kunst vorraus zu sein.


----------



## Wiggo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stephen King - Dr. Sleep


----------



## Kaeltetod (29. November 2013)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Und lohnt es sich?


Hab alle teile gelesen und es ist einfach großartig! Man muss halt king lieben.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Klein, aber laut!  ......  von Stefan Wicki

 Einfach superb, bis jetzt verstehe ich alles


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aloha,

da ich gefühlt so gut wie jedes PC Spiel (mit guter Story) gespielt habe, wollte ich mich mal wieder an die Bücherwelt heranwagen. Allerdings habe ich da überhaupt kein Überblick mehr. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Bücher empfehlen?
Cool wäre was mit einer Story wie Sleeping Dogs (Stichwort Triaden/Undercover/Organisiertes Verbrechen), oder wie in GTA, Sons of Anarchy... Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine?

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja was passendes. Danke1


----------



## Fexzz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, obs dir vom Thema passt, weils eher nicht mit dem obrigen übereinstimmt, aber die Mass Effect Bücher von Drew Karpyshyn fand ich extrem gut, aber man muss Sci-Fi halt mögen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die hab ich schon gelesen. Waren sogar sehr gut


----------



## mayo (10. Dezember 2013)

Dr.  Sleep, Die Gabe des Imperator (w40k)


----------



## mayo (10. Dezember 2013)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Und lohnt es sich?



Ich liebe diese Saga.  Habe sie mittlerweile 7 mal gelesen.  Einfach nur göttlich dieses Universum. Super Charaktere.

Sry. Für doppelpost auf dem Handy kann ich mit dieser grottigen app nicht vernünftig zitieren.


----------



## Jabberwocky (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Schwert der Warheit - Das erste Gesetz der Magie
Die erste Ausgabe von 11 Büchern. Kann ich Fantasy Liebhabern wärmstens empfehlen  Im Gegensatz zu der grottig produzierten Fernsehserie ist das Buch wirklich top. Der einzige Kritikpunkt sind gewisse Übersetzungsfehler, welche man jedoch nicht dem Autor belasten kann.


----------



## coroc (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Das Schwert der Warheit - Das erste Gesetz der Magie
> Die erste Ausgabe von 11 Büchern. Kann ich Fantasy Liebhabern wärmstens empfehlen  Im Gegensatz zu der grottig produzierten Fernsehserie ist das Buch wirklich top. Der einzige Kritikpunkt sind gewisse Übersetzungsfehler, welche man jedoch nicht dem Autor belasten kann.


 Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen  Eine der wenigen Reihen, die mich im 10. Buch genauso fesselt wie im 1. 

Ich lese grade Drachengold von Naomi Novik...Die hats nicht geshcafft, die Spannung im 6. Buch hochzuhalten, ich werds vermutlich ungelesen lassen.


----------



## jamie (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"In stillen Nächten" von Till Lindemann


----------



## Wiggo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lutz Pfannenstiehl - Welttorhüter


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin endlich dazu gekommen mein Nikolausgeschenk in die Hände zu nehmen 
Die gesammelten Werke von Sherlock Holmes  von Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Noob-boost (13. Dezember 2013)

The Walking Dead 2


----------



## Kalmar (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wachen, Wachen!

das erste Stadtwachenbuch der Scheibenwelt von Terry Pratchett


----------



## Wiggo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Darkside Park Teil 1 von Ivar Leon Menger


----------



## RBOY (27. Januar 2014)

Metro 2033.
War traurig das, dass Spiel vorbei war, da mich die Story wahnsinnig intressiert hatte, und entschied mich alle Bücher durch zu lesen(...die definitiv besser sind als das Spiel)

+der Fänger im Roggen


----------



## Kalmar (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Stadt der tausend Augen - Klaus Frühauf
gutes Buch - viele Parallelen zu Orwells "1984"


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Java 7 für Dummies ... sogut wie durch, aber zum richtig Checken/Merken muss ichs bestimmt 3 mal durchlesen


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Grundkurs Computergrafik mit Java" ... würg schon in der Einleitung musste ich jeden Satz bis zu 5 mal lesen  etwas unkonzentriert heut ^^


----------



## Wiggo (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Simon Beckett - Der Hof


----------



## mayo (7. Februar 2014)

Doctor Sleep und Im Schatten des Verrates.


----------



## Hänschen (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Lautsprecherbau" von Vance Dickason


 Edit: schon die ersten Seiten sind der Wahnsinn, dagegen sind die anderen Bücher Kinderkram ^^


----------



## Hänschen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Da das Lautsprecherbuch so grau und trist rüberkommt, dazwischen ein wenig "Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook" von Douglas Self


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nabend,

Momentan lese ich das Buch: Asphalt Tribe Kinder der Straße.


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Darkside Park 2 und 3 kamen gerade an


----------



## Hänschen (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Frisch eingetroffen: "Lautsprecher    Dichtung und Wahrheit"    in grad noch erträglichem Zustand.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lese momentan von Friedrich Dürrenmatt "Der Richter und sein Henker; Der Verdacht".
Sehr gut geschrieben, ein Buch mit Kriminalromane. Ist war schön älter aber kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## kohelet (2. März 2014)

Der Hobbit. Immer vorm einschlafen so 2 bis -1 Seite  aber die Filme Schau ich erst, wenn ich's durch hab.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. März 2014)

The Hunger Games


----------



## taks (6. März 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Coding In Delphi von Nick Hodges

Interessante Strukturierung für ein Programmierbuch, er fängt als Erstes mit Exceptions an ^^


----------



## makrogame (31. März 2014)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

THe Shinig - Stephen King


----------



## Kalmar (31. März 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Schwarze Jagd - Chris Wooding


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Momentan Medizinische Fachbegriffe von Urban und Fischer.


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



kohelet schrieb:


> Der Hobbit. Immer vorm einschlafen so 2 bis -1 Seite  aber die Filme Schau ich erst, wenn ich's durch hab.




 Gibs zu: du liest es aufm Klo und nicht vorm Einschlafen 
 Ich les *hust* auch vorm Einschlafen so ein Lautsprecherbuch.


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Black Out von Marc Elsberg


----------



## Hänschen (22. April 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Vor einer Weile eingetroffen:  "Erfolgreicher Hifi Verstärker Service"

 Das les ich wenn ich im Auto warten muss.
 Am Klo dann das Lautsprecher Dichtung und Wahrheit.
 Und allgemeines Freizeitlesebuch ist Douglas Self´s Verstärkerbaubuch.


----------



## Wiggo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

111 Gründe, Bayern München zu lieben: Eine Liebeserklärung an den großartigsten Fußballverein der Welt von Jörg Heinrich


----------



## Roundy (15. Mai 2014)

beste buchreihe aller zeiten: game of throns oder auf deutsch das lied von eis und feuer:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Gruß


----------



## Wiggo (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die WM-Vorbereitung hat begonnen: Transfermarkt, Sport Bild, 11 Freunde WM-Sonderhefte (Kicker am 28.5.)


----------



## Wiggo (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mehrere Stunden in Bahn und ADAC Postbus verbracht und dabei einiges verschlungen 

Zero - Marc Elsberg - Geiles Buch - nicht nur vor dem Hintergrund der NSA-Diskussionen
Der Schelm von Venedig - Christopher Moore
Denkanstöße 2014


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Roundy schrieb:


> beste buchreihe aller zeiten: game of throns oder auf deutsch das lied von eis und feuer:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Lese ich auch gerade - allerdings auf englisch. Viel besser, wenn man mich fragt. Und anspruchsvoller - bis es in die USA geht muss mein englisch auf Trab gehalten werden 
Aber: 1. Es heißt "A Game of Thrones" und damit ist auch nur ein Teil der Reihe "A Song of Ice and Fire" bezeichnet (Das 1. Buch in der 5-Bücher-Edition). Die an die Reihe angelehnte TV-Serie heißt zwar, wie das 1.Buch, "A Game of Thrones", allerdings behandelt sie die ganze Reihe. Nicht verwechseln. Im deutschen ist "A Game of Thrones" selten wörtlich übersetzt.


----------



## Arvanor (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese zur Zeit folgende Bücher:

Feenblut von Michelle Natascha Weber
Strange Fates von Marlene Perez
Charming (Pax Arcana) von Elliot James


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hab kürzlich die Unautorisierte Biografie zu Kraftwerk gelesen. sehr interessant


----------



## Wiggo (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das erste schnell verschlungen. Mehr Fotos als Text. Das zweite habe ihc meiner Freundin geschenkt und wollte dann doch mal wissen, was sie über mich erfährt 

1000 Fußballtrikots: 1000 Fußballtrikots: Amazon.de: .: Bücher

Hilfe, mein Freund ist Bayern-Fan: Ein Ratgeber: Hilfe, mein Freund ist Bayern-Fan: Ein Ratgeber eBook: Joachim Geil: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop


----------



## Wiggo (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

"Blind" von Joe Hill (Sohn von Stephen King)


----------



## Mav_tx (26. Juni 2014)

Die Mistborn Trilogie von Sanderson! Leider nicht so stark wie Abercrombies First Law, was ich zuvor gelesen habe, aber trotzdem ganz gut!


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Habe nochmal "Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher" gelesen, um mir die Wartezeit auf den Nachfolger zu versüßen.  Wirklich das beste Buch, dass ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## coroc (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jein, ich bin bzgl des buches etwas zwiegespalten....Ich hatte ein bisschen den einduck, dass das was hildegunst von mythenmetz im 1 band der reihe erlebt, im 2 wie nur wiederholt wird...

@Topic: Terry Goodkind: Das Schwert der Wahrheit, momentan Band nr 5...Gut geschrieben, sehr interessante und komplexe handlung, aber teilweise etwas heftig....


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



coroc schrieb:


> Jein, ich bin bzgl des buches etwas zwiegespalten....Ich hatte ein bisschen den einduck, dass das was hildegunst von mythenmetz im 1 band der reihe erlebt, im 2 wie nur wiederholt wird...


 
Naja, der zweite (was ja "das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher" wäre) war ja ein beabsichtigter Fauxpas. Quasi um die Spannung zum dritten Teil, der jetzt im November erscheint, noch zu steigern. Ich vertraue da einfach auf Walter Moers, dass er dann im dritten wieder ein kreatives Feuerwerk abbrennt. Rumo, die 13 1/2 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär usw. waren immer alle randvoll  mit tollen Ideen; ich glaube, er kann das Niveau halten und sogar noch steigern. Er hat sich mMn generell stark gesteigert von Käpt'n Blaubär zur Stadt der Träumenden Bücher, sogar während Käpt'n Blaubär gab es eine immense Steigerung, finde ich.
Und die Stadt der träumenden Bücher finde ich so unheimlich fesselnd und atmosphärisch! Alleine schon die Schlussszene, in der


Spoiler



der Schattenkönig sich umbringt, um noch ein letztes Mal die Sonne zu spüren,


ist von solch überwältigender Vollkommenheit, dass sie mir einfach nicht aus dem Kopf geht. 
Oder auch seine Art, Charaktere zu zeichnen, ist Wahnsinn. Smeik zum Beispiel ist unheimlich faszinierend!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Patrick Robinson - Gefährlicher Einsatz – Barracuda 945 (2003)

Ist lustigerweise "die" Anleitung, um den Amis mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten zu treten und kam schon richtig früh raus.


----------



## PrayForParis (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin grad dabei Black Out von Marc Elsberg zu lesen. Echt empfelenswert !


----------



## fr3w (14. Juli 2014)

Die Gang von Richard Laymon und Evil von Jack Ketchum. Zwei tolle Bücher, muss aber erst mal zu Ende lesen


----------



## repe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

..ich hab 3 bücher angefangen...und kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich weiterlesen soll 

- Stephen King "Es"
- Henry James "Das Durchdrehen der Schraube"
- Walter Moers "Das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher"

Letzteres hab ich schon fast durch...ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, nur das sechstbeste Buch der Zamonienreihe


----------



## fr3w (14. Juli 2014)

repe schrieb:


> ..ich hab 3 bücher angefangen...und kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich weiterlesen soll   - Stephen King "Es" - Henry James "Das Durchdrehen der Schraube" - Walter Moers "Das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher"  Letzteres hab ich schon fast durch...ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, nur das sechstbeste Buch der Zamonienreihe


Ich wär für "ES".. Tolles Buch. Nur liebe ich knapp alle Bücher von Stephen King, also hör nicht zu sehr auf mich.. Lies einfach beide weiter und Schlaf doch ne Nacht drüber


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

ES das war der Hammer

Lese grad Deus Ex Der Icarus Effect


----------



## debalz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

BauGB & BauNVO
spannend und voller Rätsel bis zum Schluss


----------



## funkyaiman (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Feynman, Lectures on Physics. Volume 3: Quantum Mechanics


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Marcus Lutrell - Lone Survivor


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Alles von John Katzenbach  Oder die Myron-Bolitar-Reihe von Coben.


----------



## Eftilon (10. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Big Data: Das neue Versprechen der Allwissenheit

Sehr Gut.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

atm hackers-heroes of the computer revolution


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Falscher Feind - Mathias Christiansen


----------



## Gripschi (20. August 2014)

Enders Game - Sehr gut. Les das Englische Original.


----------



## Euda (27. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

High Dynamic Range Imaging: Acquisition, Display, and Image-Based Lighting


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Blackout. Ganz spannend zu sehen was ohne Strom so passiert.


----------



## Memphys (29. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Brent Weeks - The Broken Eye (Lightbringer 03)

Der Mann schreibt einfach genial


----------



## Aldrearic (29. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Anderzej Sapkowski Die Zeit der Verachtung


----------



## jamie (29. August 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Habe gerade gelesen:

*Walter Moers: Wilde Reise Durch Die Nacht*
_Walter Moers halt, was soll ich sagen? Ich liebe seine Bücher! Wilde reise Durch die Nacht ist für Moers'sche Verhältnisse sehr kurz und auch sehr knapp gefasst. dafür passiert so unglaublich viel unglaublich schnell hinter einander. Es ist aber noch deutlich abgespaceter als seine Zamonien-Romane und ist nicht nur sehr spannend, sondern hat auch einen herrlich flapsigen Humor. Ich würde ja Beispiele geben, will aber nicht spoilern. Es ist vollgestopft mit literarischen Anspielungen und enthält Illustrationen von Gustave Doré, sowie durchaus interessante philosophische Ansätze. 
Fazit: Ein fantastisches Buch. Spaßig, clever, abgefahren, Moers. Unbedingt lesen!_

*Jean Ziegler: Wir lassen sie verhungern*
_Hat meine Erwartungen noch übertroffen. Sehr informativ und vor Allem sehr gut recherchiert und mit Statistiken etc. belegt. Seine Tätigkeit als UN Sonderberichterstatter für das Recht auf Nahrung verleihen dem Buch eine tolle Authentizität; die Reisetagebuch-artigen Einschübe sorgen für ein noch intensiveres Lesen und hilft, zu vermitteln. Jean Ziegler ist auch in seiner Kritik in Inhalt und Adressat sehr konkret und direkt. Sehr zu empfehlen, insbesondere, da viel Hintergrundwissen und konkrete Fakten vermittelt werden, die man sonst eher nicht kennen lernt._


----------



## Hennemi (13. September 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin Momentan dabei die Ganze WarriorCats Reihe zu lesen


----------



## Gripschi (14. September 2014)

Orson Scott Cars

Enders Reihe

Gerade mit Speaker for the Dead fertig.

Sehr gutes Buch. Die Problematik mit anderen Rassen wird sehr gut über gebracht.


----------



## Kinguin (14. September 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Eragon Band 1-4 nochmal gelesen ^^ finde die Reihe super,nur beim Ende bin ich etwas zwiegespalten 
In jedem Falle ne Empfehlung wert (achja der Film zum 1.Teil war schrott)


----------



## thunderofhate (14. September 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

So finster die Nacht - J.A. Lindqvist

Obwohl sehr düster und oft  habe ich mehr als 400 Seiten innerhalb von 2 Tagen geschafft.

Falls es hier noch jemand lesen möchte:
Bitte bis zum Wintereinbruch warten und erst dann anfangen! Am besten nach Sonnenuntergang. So kann man sich die Atmosphäre besser vorstellen. Wirkt dann bestimmt noch viel bedrückender.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zuletzt Chronicles: Volume One 
Springt ein bisschen extrem und setzt damit eigentlich voraus, dass man vorher schon eine "normale" Dylan Biographie gelesen hat. Dafür sind manche Sätze zum einrahmen.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Im Land des Eukalyptusbaum


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Eragon Band 1-4 nochmal gelesen ^^ finde die Reihe super,nur beim Ende bin ich etwas zwiegespalten
> In jedem Falle ne Empfehlung wert (achja der Film zum 1.Teil war schrott)


 
Eragon ist für Jugendliche ganz gut, an erwachsener Fantasy gibt es IMO deutlich Besseres.

Lese atm für die Schule Fahrenheit 451 (auf Englisch) und bin sogar ganz froh drum, endlich kein Shakespeare mehr 

Privat nochmal die Lightbringer-Bücher von Brent Weeks, in der Hoffnung das der dritte Band schnell auf Deutsch kommt und ich einige Sachen vllt. endlich mal verstehe...


----------



## Kinguin (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Memphys schrieb:


> Eragon ist für Jugendliche ganz gut, an erwachsener Fantasy gibt es IMO deutlich Besseres.
> 
> Lese atm für die Schule Fahrenheit 451 (auf Englisch) und bin sogar ganz froh drum, endlich kein Shakespeare mehr
> 
> Privat nochmal die Lightbringer-Bücher von Brent Weeks, in der Hoffnung das der dritte Band schnell auf Deutsch kommt und ich einige Sachen vllt. endlich mal verstehe...



Fahrenheit 451 und Brave New World waren die einzigen Schullektüren,die ich jemals interessant fand - sind 2 gute Bücher finde ich
Und Shakespeare ist definitiv grauenhaft,da freut man sich wirklich über fast jede andere Lektüre ^^
Kannse mir vllt paar gute Empfehlungen so rausgeben bitte ? Fantasy ist immer gern gelesen  

Zurzeit lese ich das Buch die Macht der Sechs


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Fahrenheit 451 und Brave New World waren die einzigen Schullektüren,die ich jemals interessant fand - sind 2 gute Bücher finde ich
> Und Shakespeare ist definitiv grauenhaft,da freut man sich wirklich über fast jede andere Lektüre ^^
> Kannse mir vllt paar gute Empfehlungen so rausgeben bitte ? Fantasy ist immer gern gelesen
> 
> Zurzeit lese ich das Buch die Macht der Sechs


 
Leider ist es nicht "1984" geworden, aber mit Fahrenheit 451 kann ich auch sehr gut leben. Von Brave New World werden wir nur Auszüge lesen, wenns mir gefällt kauf ich mir das vllt. auch noch.

Richtig gute Fantasy-Bücher sind imo die beiden Reihen von Brent Weeks (Shadow-Triologie und die genannte Lightbringer-Reihe), die Kingkiller-Chronicles von Patrick Rothfuss und die Askir- bzw Götterkrieg-Reihe von Richard Schwartz.

Wenn du auf Game of Thrones /A Song oft Ice and Fire stehst, einen ähnlich epischen Ansatz hat Brandon Sanderson mit den "Stormlight Archives", davon gibts allerdings erst ein Buch auf Deutsch (zwei auf Englisch). Wenn möglich auf Englisch lesen, in D wird hier mal wieder harte Abzocke mit den gebundenen Ausgaben betrieben... Gilt eigentlich auch für die Kingkiller-Chronicles, wenn auch nicht ganz so extrem.

Das sind meine Lieblingsbuchreihen, gibt aber noch mehr die man gut lesen kann:
- Demon Cycle von Peter V. Brett
- Chroniken von Siala/Hara von Alexey Pehov
- Blade-Reihe von Kelly McCullough
- Elfen-Triologie von Bernhard Hennen

Spontan fällt mir grad nicht mehr ein, könnte zuhause aber nachgucken.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Memphys schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht "1984" geworden, aber mit Fahrenheit 451 kann ich auch sehr gut leben. Von Brave New World werden wir nur Auszüge lesen, wenns mir gefällt kauf ich mir das vllt. auch noch.
> 
> Richtig gute Fantasy-Bücher sind imo die beiden Reihen von Brent Weeks (Shadow-Triologie und die genannte Lightbringer-Reihe), die Kingkiller-Chronicles von Patrick Rothfuss und die Askir- bzw Götterkrieg-Reihe von Richard Schwartz.
> 
> ...



Die Elfen Triologie kenne ich sogar ,die war echt gut - und ja von Game of Thrones bin ich ein riesen Fan 
Den Rest schaue ich mir mal an ,danke schön  (wenn ich Zeit habe)
Kenne überwiegend aber eher die Jugendfantasy Bücher (halt Harry Potter,Eragon usw)

ps: 1984 habe ich noch nicht gelesen,da ich aber Dystopien interessant finde,könnte das auch was für mich sein


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Elfen Triologie kenne ich sogar ,die war echt gut - und ja von Game of Thrones bin ich ein riesen Fan
> Den Rest schaue ich mir mal an ,danke schön  (wenn ich Zeit habe)
> Kenne überwiegend aber eher die Jugendfantasy Bücher (halt Harry Potter,Eragon usw)
> 
> ps: 1984 habe ich noch nicht gelesen,da ich aber Dystopien interessant finde,könnte das auch was für mich sein


 
Das Erschreckende an 1984 ist, dass es gefühlt momentan langsam Realität wird.

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Dämonengold und Dämonenzeit von Stephan Russbült. Sehr schöner dunkler Humor, handelt von einem Dämonenfürsten der in der Menschenwelt eingesperrt wird und irgendwie mit den Menschen klarkommen muss.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Memphys schrieb:


> Das Erschreckende an 1984 ist, dass es gefühlt momentan langsam Realität wird.
> 
> Was ich noch vergessen habe:
> Dämonengold und Dämonenzeit von Stephan Russbült. Sehr schöner dunkler Humor, handelt von einem Dämonenfürsten der in der Menschenwelt eingesperrt wird und irgendwie mit den Menschen klarkommen muss.


 
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe,ist der Spruch Big Brother is watching you ebenfalls aus diesem Roman oder? Zumindest wurde mir das mal in dem Zusammenhang erklärt ^^
Hat wirklich was in Richtung NSA usw (das Abhören durch Geheimdienste)
Danke die Bücherliste bei mir wird immer länger,werde wohl kaum Zeit haben alles zu lesen in absehbarer Zeit ^^


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jup, der "Große Bruder" ist im Roman der Führer des totalitären Überwachungsstaates in dem die Handlung angesiedelt ist. Big Brother is watching you ist ein Propagandaslogan der oft vorkommt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wenn es mehr von sowas sein soll: 
Eine sehr interessante weil garnicht so absurde Dystopie zeichnet auch "Super Sad True Love Story".


----------



## Hänschen (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Java für Dummies (noch mal ) ... diesmal schreibe ich den Inhalt in einzelne Sätze gefasst auf Schulblock ... ich habe dadurch schon sehr viel gelernt ... es ist auch überraschend wenig was man da lernen muss (zum Glück ). Aber jetzt kommen die Objekt-Strukturen etc. brr.


Edit: Kapitel 9 ... das Königskapitel so wie es scheint, der Berggipfel in der Lernkurve - über ein halbes Dutzend Sachen werden da vermittelt, neben dem knüppelharten Konstruktor der Objekte ...

Edit2: ich hab das Kapitel fast durch ... nur noch 2-3 Sachen rauszuschreiben ^^


----------



## fr3w (4. Oktober 2014)

Durch die Schule lese ich gerade Romeo und Julia, und Faust. Nicht gerade meins aber da muss ich ja durch


----------



## Amon (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade das "verbotene Buch" von dem Mann dessen Name nicht gesagt werden darf.


----------



## Amon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Doppelpost incoming 

Gerade Luthor Huss fertig gelesen. Warhammer Roman.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nele Neuhaus "Die Lebenden Und Die Tofen"

Konnte nicht widerstehen. Die Krimis von Nele Neuhaus sind Top und Deus Ex fand ich erst gut aber es war gegen Ende sehr berechenbar so das ich es für das aktuelle Taunus Krimilein weggelegt habe.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jon Gribbin - Auf der Suche nach Schrödingers Katze

Hab es von meinem Vater bekommen, macht wirklich spaß


----------



## Kalmar (5. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Oliver Liebel - Linux Hochverfügbarkeit

Sehr gutes, vor allem praxisnahes Buch


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zero von Mark Elsberg - Echt cooles, spannendes Buch!


----------



## Amon (14. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Eisenhorn von Dan Abnett


----------



## Gripschi (14. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Eisenhorn von Dan Abnett



Nice. Wenn dir das gefällt kann Ich dir noch Ravenor empfehlen.


----------



## Amon (15. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Nice. Wenn dir das gefällt kann Ich dir noch Ravenor empfehlen.


Das hab ich schon im Auge. Eisenhorn ist mal richtig gut!


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon im Auge. Eisenhorn ist mal richtig gut!



Jup. Dann gibt es noch die Reihe um Inquisitor Jac Draco. Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Amon (15. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Jup. Dann gibt es noch die Reihe um Inquisitor Jac Draco. Sehr zu empfehlen.


Da weiss ich noch nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll, aber das Thema mit der Inquisition reizt mich schon. Ist halt nicht so das übliche Schema.


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2014)

Ja die Reihe ist etwas anders. Trotzdem sehr lesenswert.

Das Thema ist wirklich geil


----------



## Amon (15. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hab mir jetzt einfach beide bestellt. Lesestoff für mehrere Wochen ist gesichert.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Erbe der Elfen von Andrzej Sapkowski und das Nachfolgebuch Die Zeit der Verachtung. Beides Bücher vom The Wichter Universum

Dann Metro 2033 und 2034 von Dimitry Glukhovski. Hab genug Lesestoff für die nächsten paar Wochen.


----------



## Amon (17. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Das Erbe der Elfen von Andrzej Sapkowski und das Nachfolgebuch Die Zeit der Verachtung. Beides Bücher vom The Wichter Universum
> 
> Dann Metro 2033 und 2034 von Dimitry Glukhovski. Hab genug Lesestoff für die nächsten paar Wochen.



2034 fand ich jetzt nicht so toll aber 2033 lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Da ich "Chemie für Dummies" auf dem Klo durch habe, wurde es abgelöst durch "Grundkurs Computergrafik mit Java"  

Ich bin zwar mit dem Aufarbeiten von "Java für Dummies" nicht ganz fertig aber ich riskiere es ...


----------



## Amon (18. November 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

C L Werner - Die Belagerung von Castellax


----------



## Natler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jussi Adler-Olsen,  Erwartung


----------



## Xracmoth (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jugend ohne Gott- Horvath


----------



## 442 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jupiters Fahrt von Ted Simon.  Guter einmal-rund-um-die-Welt Reiseroman.


----------



## Amon (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Eisenhorn und Ravenor sind durch, beide völlig genial, wer mal was anderes von WH40K lesen möchte sollte sich beide zu Gemüte führen. Jetzt lese ich gerade Inquisitor, den ersten Teil habe ich durch aber irgendwie packt mich die Geschichte noch nicht so obwohl sie bis jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Inquisitor ist bisschen anders. Ist sehr lang teilweise.

Von Warhammer ist die Reihe um die Night Lords ist auch sehr gut 

Efit: Muss mal den 3. Band anfangen


----------



## MrBass (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Millennium Trilogie (gerade bei Buch zwei, Verdammnis) 
Zuvor kannte ich es nur als Film. Fazit: Beides gut


----------



## El-Ahrairah (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Republik der Diebe von Scott Lynch


----------



## Nikitaman (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aldous Huxley - Brave New World

Hat jemand hier es schon gelesen? Meinungen würden mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Kinguin (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Nikitaman schrieb:


> Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
> 
> Hat jemand hier es schon gelesen? Meinungen würden mich sehr interessieren



Jap aber wir musste den schon als Schullektüre damals lesen,im Gegensatz zu den meisten Schulbüchern hat mir das aber richtig gut gefallen
Besonders hatten wir davor Shakesspeare behandelt ,das war ne Wohltat 
Hab mir dann auch später mal 1984  und Romane wie Fahrenheit reingezogen,finde Dystopien wirklich interessant
Teilweise aber auch erschreckend,weil die bestimmte Elemente, die dort vorkommen ,gar nicht mal so unrealistisch sind bzw soweit weg von der Wirklichkeit


----------



## shotta (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

50 shades of grey :/ aber irgendwie für mich nicht so spannend..


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Ratte des Warlords - Direktes Feuer. 

Gibt mittlerweile 8 Teile davon, alle ziemlich gut, kosten nur 2,99€ auf Amazon als Ebook. Für Fans von Action/Militär-Titeln sicher empfehlenswert.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich hab mir den Debüt Roman von Cook2211 bestellt. 
Rage: Ein Peter Crane Roman: Amazon.de: Ingo Koch: Bücher
Bin echt neugierig.


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Er ist wieder da: Der Roman"- Timur VermesNoch nicht viel gelesen, mal schauen wie sichs entwickelt


----------



## Amon (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



shotta schrieb:


> "Er ist wieder da: Der Roman"- Timur VermesNoch nicht viel gelesen, mal schauen wie sichs entwickelt


Das Buch ist genial, ich habe herrlich gelacht.

Ich persönlich bin jetzt (endlich) fertig mit Inquisitor. Ich frage mich wieso das alle so episch finden im W40K Universum. Ich habe mich echt da durch gequält, da sind Eisenhorn und Ravenor doch um langen besser. Momentan lese ich gerade die Techpriester des Mars.


----------



## Gripschi (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Geschmackssache. Ich les es gerne . Ist sogar mein Liebling der Inquisitoren.

Aktuell die 13 ein halb Leben des Käptn Blaubär.

Sehr gutes Buch


----------



## Amon (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich will ja nicht sagen dass es schlecht ist, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut wie alle sagen und die Geschichte wird zum Ende hin mal echt abstrus.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Debüt Roman von Cook2211 bestellt.
> Rage: Ein Peter Crane Roman: Amazon.de: Ingo Koch: Bücher
> Bin echt neugierig.



Gerade Ebenfalls bestellt, sollte in einigen Tagen dann da sein 

Nachdem ich die Leseprobe schon gut fand, werde ich einfach mal das Taschenbuch lesen


----------



## Natler (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich habe mir die Maze Runner Trilogie bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## iGnAZz (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese zurzeit Herr der Ringe in der, meiner Meinung nach, extrem geil aussehenden Auflage: Der Herr der Ringe
Mein schönstes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

_*Dr. Sleep - Stephen King*_


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sagen des klassischen Altertums und griechische Mythologie  ja, ich bin da ein Freak, wenns um das Thema geht.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Metro 2033 ^^ ,hab das Buch bisher nicht gelesen aber finde solche Apokalypsen/Endzeit Settings recht interessant


----------



## Mottekus (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nichts. Warte sehnsüchtig auf den 4. Band der Drachenelfen und den 5. der Zwerge. Danach setze ich mich dann an das Lied von Eis und Feuer


----------



## ACDSee (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

In der Zeit,  in der ich auf Band 11 und 12 von "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" warte lese ich gerade Shades of Gray (Band I). Das Buch hab ich mir als Lückenfüller ausgeborgt. Es ist aber wirklich gut. Es liest sich einfach flüssig weg. Band zwei und drei hab ich noch im Regal 

Badewanne, Kerzen, ein Glas Whisky, ein gutes Buch und zwei Stunden Ruhe -> ideal.

@ *Kinguin*: Kennst du schon "The Passage"?  Ist eine genale Endzeit-Triologie von Justin Cronin. Hier warte ich sehnsüchtig auf den dritten Teil. "Der Übergang" war eines der besten Bücher die ich überhaupt gelesen habe.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



ACDSee schrieb:


> In der Zeit,  in der ich auf Band 11 und 12 von "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" warte lese ich gerade Shades of Gray (Band I). Das Buch hab ich mir als Lückenfüller ausgeborgt. Es ist aber wirklich gut. Es liest sich einfach flüssig weg. Band zwei und drei hab ich noch im Regal
> 
> Badewanne, Kerzen, ein Glas Whisky, ein gutes Buch und zwei Stunden Ruhe -> ideal.
> 
> @ *Kinguin*: Kennst du schon "The Passage"?  Ist eine genale Endzeit-Triologie von Justin Cronin. Hier warte ich sehnsüchtig auf den dritten Teil. "Der Übergang" war eines der besten Bücher die ich überhaupt gelesen habe.



Leider nein,guck ich mir mal an ^^
und hey noch "das Lied von Eis und Feuer" Fan ^^ die meisten kennen ja bloss Game of Thrones


----------



## ACDSee (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das größtes Problem ist halt, dass man das Geschehen in der Serie nicht aus der inneren Egoperspektive der einzelnen Charaktere mit allen Ihren Empfindungen, Ansichten und auch Einschränkungen erlebt sondern einfach nur das sieht und hört, was die Schaupieler tun und sagen. Die Gefühlswelt, die ganze Ambivalenz und Komplexität der Charaktere kommt so nicht im Ansatz rüber. Es ist alles stark vereinfacht  und gekürzt dargestellt, teilweise fehlen komplette Charaktere und Handlungsstänge. Einige wurden ohne Not umgeschrieben. Zum Beispiel ist Jenye Westerling - die schwangere Frau von König Rob - im Buch gar nicht gestorben. Sie war nicht mal bei der roten Hochzeit dabei. Wäre lustig wenn die mit Kind in Buch 11 wieder auftaucht. Obwohl die Serie schon wirklich gut gemacht ist.... Wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat, ist es einfach schwierig, sie sich  ohne auszurasten anzusehen. 

"Der Heckenritter von Westeros: Das Urteil der Sieben" ist die Vorgeschichte und handelt von Sir Duncen dem Großen. 
Ganz interessant, aber bei weitem nicht so komplex wie das Hauptwerk.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich schreibe das einfach mal hier rein. Kennt wer von euch einen Webshop wo man nicht mehr erhältliche Bücher kaufen kann?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bei eBay hab ich schon so manches ausgelaufenes gekauft. Einen spezialisierten Shop kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kalmar (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

The Long Earth // Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
bis jetzt richtig gut, vor allem in Englisch


----------



## TammerID (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Erbe der Elfen // Andrzej Sapkowski
Erste Buch der Geralt Saga. Nach den zwei Büchern mit den Kurzgeschichten liest sich der erste Teil des Romans doch um einiges anders.
Aber es hält mich bei der Laune und hat mich wieder zum lesen gebracht.


----------



## Emiterr123 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Der kleine Freund" von Donna Tartt. Fand den "Distelfink" unglaublich gut und dieses Buch ist auch nicht schlecht. Mir gefallen ihre Bücher so gut, weil Sie sich anfühlen wie eine lange Reise.
Die "Maze Runner" Triologie lässt sich in einem Rutsch lesen, man will einfach wissen wie es weitergeht. Genau wie die bei Panem und Co.. Das Ende finde ich aber enttäuschend. Man erwartet einfach mehr.


----------



## Emiterr123 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dr. Sleep hat mich voll enttäuscht.


----------



## Emiterr123 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Ich les es gerne . Ist sogar mein Liebling der Inquisitoren.
> 
> Aktuell die 13 ein halb Leben des Käptn Blaubär.
> 
> Sehr gutes Buch



Durch "Die 13 ein halb Leben des Käpt´n Blaubär" musste ich mich echt durchkämpfen.


----------



## jamie (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Durch "Die 13 ein halb Leben des Käpt´n Blaubär" musste ich mich echt durchkämpfen.



Warum kämpfen? 

Hast du "die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" gelesen?


@Topic Dr. Daniele Ganser: _NATO-Geheimarmeen in Europa: Inszenierter Terror und verdeckte Kriegsführung_
Äußerst interessant!


----------



## joraku (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stanislaw Lem - Der futorlogische Kongress
für die Uni, recht interessant.


----------



## Emiterr123 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Buch überhaupt nicht gut geschrieben. 

Nein habe "Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" nicht gelesen. Um was geht es?



jamie schrieb:


> Warum kämpfen?
> 
> Hast du "die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" gelesen?
> 
> ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aktuell:

Den ersten Teil der "A Song of Ice and Fire"-Reihe (die Game of Thrones Romanvorlage, in Englisch) von George R. Martin; "Aurora" von Robert Harris (dem Autoren von u.A. "Vaterland"); "Todesdämmerung" von Dean Koontz; "Der Schrecksenmeister", vom hier ja schon diskutierten Herrn Moers (zum wiederholten Male, einfach schön das Buch). Und noch diverse andere, eher schundige Romane, die ich einmal im Monat aufschlage, 2 Seiten lese und dann wieder irgendwo in der Wohnung deponiere.


----------



## Gripschi (10. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sword Art Online Aoncard Vol. 1, liest sich top. Der 2te Band liegt auch schon berreit.


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Harlan Coben - The Stranger; noch nciht am lesen aber vorbestellt


----------



## Grishnach (16. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dave Eggers - The Circle


----------



## der_yappi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mein letzten Bücher waren

Der Hobbit
Er ist wieder da
Reise um die Welt in 80 Tagen
Robinson Crusoe
Der Graf von Monte Christo
Die drei Musketiere

Jetzt weiß ich nicht was als nächstes kommen soll...?
Der Name der Rose
Der letzte Mohikaner
ganz was anderes?

Tipps?


----------



## coroc (22. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Welches Genre? Eher einzelne bücher oder eine ganze Reihe?


----------



## Cartesius (22. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Buch überhaupt nicht gut geschrieben.
> 
> Nein habe "Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" nicht gelesen. Um was geht es?



In meinen Augen eines der Besten Bücher von Walter Moers. 
Ein wunderbar geschriebenes Abenteuer von Hildegunst von Mythenmetz, einen jungen Lindwurm und angehenden Schriftsteller, auf der Such nach einem Geheimnisvollen Manuskript und dem Orm. Das in meinen Augen herausragende an diesem Buch ist die Bildhafte Sprache und die tolle Kulisse die Moers aufbaut. Der Großteil der Geschichte spielt in den katakomben der Stadt Buchheim, einen Labyrinth aus Stollen voller Bücher!

Aber ich drifte ab. Aktuell gelesen wird "Equal Rites" von Terry Pratchett


----------



## firre (23. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade "Die Feuertaufe" von David Sherman und Dan Cragg und höre gerade "Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen" von J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese momentan gerade ,,Wie Licht schmeckt'' von dem Schriftsteller Friedrich Ani. Naja das ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding aber gehört derzeit zum Unterricht dazu.


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



coroc schrieb:


> Welches Genre? Eher einzelne bücher oder eine ganze Reihe?



Wenn ich mir meine letzten Bücher ankucke (hab da übrigens _*Die Schatzinsel*_ vergessen) denke ich das da ein anderer Klassiker am besten passt.


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

-doppelpost-


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meine letzten Bücher ankucke (hab da übrigens _*Die Schatzinsel*_ vergessen) denke ich das da ein anderer Klassiker am besten passt.



Vielleicht was von Charles Dickens? "David Copperfield" oder "Oliver Twist" beispielsweise...
Oder Hemingway. Wenn ein gewisses historisches Interesse besteht z.B. "Wem die Stunde schlägt".


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aristokratismus und Moderne
Eckart Conze, Wencke Meteling, Jörg Schuster, Jochen Strobel
ganz interessant^^ am Anfang wurde Nietsche erwähnt
der kommt als nächstes^^


----------



## daLexi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Guter, unterhaltsamer Lesestoff:

Von Sergei Lukianenko: 
TRIX SOLIER - Zauberlehrling voller Fehl und Adel
&
TRIX SOLIER - Odyssee im Orient

Ich kann diesen Autor generell wärmstens empfehlen, d.h. alle seine Bücher.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Lied von Eis und Feuer, bevor die fünfte Staffel der TV Serie startet!


----------



## Gripschi (29. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sehr lohnend. Hab leider alle Bänder durch.

Bin noch immer bei Sword Art Online Light Novel. Bzw. fertig.

Jetzt geht es mit Enders Reihe weiter (Enders Game) den 3. Band in Englisch.

Sehr zu empfehlen die Reihe besonders in Englisch.


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lese grade ebenfalls das Lied von Eis und Feuer auf deutsch. Bin jetzt bei Buch 10 von 10 - ich hoffe, George R.R. Martin kriegt die Reihe fertig, bevor er das zeitliche segnet


----------



## Mottekus (30. März 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Drachenelfen - Die letzten Eiskrieger von Hennen <3


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lese grade zum 3. mal "Die Rückkehr der Novakin"aus der Reihe "Das Vermächtnis von Longlight" von Dennis Foon. Ich liebe die Bücher, sind toll geschrieben und fesseln.



			
				Mottekus schrieb:
			
		

> Drachenelfen - Die letzten Eiskrieger von Hennen <3



Ich hab nur die "Hauptreihe" von Hennen gelesen, also "Die Elfen", "Elfenwinter", "Elfenlicht" und "Elfenkönigin". Die anderen muss ich auch noch lesen, ist meine absolute Liebling Fantasy-Reihe


----------



## Gripschi (11. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich auch 

Die Elfenritter Romane sind auch zu empfehlen.

Lese grade den neuen Band um die Wachen Moskaus


----------



## Arvanor (12. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zur Zeit lese ich XOM-B von Jeremy Robinson. Zombies meet Cyberpunk. Nicht schlecht bisher.


----------



## Cartesius (16. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Zeit des Sturms" von  Andrzej Sapkowski

Sehr empfehlenswertes Buch und Fans der Hexer-Bücher und PC-Spiele kann ich dieses Buch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Kurz nebenbei: H.P. Lovecraft - Der Ruf des Ctulhu

Ist ja nur eine 41-seitige Kurzgeschichte und noch dazu n ganz schön alter Schinken... aber der Herr Lovecraft verstand es wirklich ausgezeichnet, eine beklemmende Atmosphäre aufzubauen.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gustave Le Bon: Psychologie der Massen


----------



## nutshell82 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Patrick Rothfuss- Der Name des Windes
Super Fantasy Roman sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Milgram-Experiment : Stanley Milgram


----------



## Grishnach (21. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ein interessantes Sachbuch zum Thema Informationsethik ^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Grishnach schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Sachbuch zum Thema Informationsethik ^^



Ungewöhnlicher Titel^^


----------



## Aegon (26. April 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich bin bald mit dem 4. ASoIaF-Buch fertig. Ohne Inhalte zu nennen - die 5. Staffel der Serie enthält wahrscheinlich Teile des 5. Buches, oder?


----------



## schubertchen (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nachdem ich nun einige Bücher bei Momox verkauft habe, ist auch wieder mehr Platz in meinem Regal vorhanden.  Ich habe mir von Stephen King Revival bestellt. Freue mich schon auf das Buch.  Hat es von euch jemand schon gelesen?


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Wegbereiter des Fußballspiels in Deutschland: Prof. Dr. Konrad Koch 1846 - 1911 Eine Biografie


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade die "Peter Grant" Reihe (Flüsse von London) zu zweiten Mal durch.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Rich Dad, Poor Dad von Kiyosaki


----------



## RedDriver (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Jung,Blond,Tot von Andreas Franz


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Computertechnik-Fibel


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"A Farewell to Arms" von Ernest Hemingway,  auf Englisch


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Wunder" von Raquel J. Palacio


----------



## Gripschi (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen

Hab die Reihe und Elfenritter günstig auf Ebay bekommen.

3€ pro Buch + Versand


----------



## morsor (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Aktuell lese ich "die zwerge" von markus heitz weil meine freundin mir dies schenkte und ich sie nicht enttäuschen möchte


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das aktuelle EStG, leider.
Perfekte Lektüre vor dem Einschlafen.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nachdem ich bei "Der letzte Mohikaner" nach ca. nem Drittel aufgehört habe, bin ich nun am (zigfach wiederholten) Tom Clancy lesen.

Schon durch:

Die Stunde der Patrioten
Jagd auf Roter Oktober
Der Kardinal im Kreml
Der Schattenkrieg (vielen eher unter "Das Kartell" bekannt)
Das Echo aller Furcht

Im Moment ist Ehrenschuld dran


Was ich bei allen genannten gemerkt habe:
Dies sind die E-Book Varianten des Heyne-Verlages. Ich habe noch die normalen Taschenbuchversionen von Goldmann und auch Heyne der Bücher.
Die E-Books haben Fehler en masse: Zeichensetzung, fehlende Buchstaben / Zeichen, Verwechslung von Buchstaben (z.B anstatt einem _*e*_ ein _*c*_ oder umgedreht), im einem Buch duzen sich die Freunde, im anderen siezen sich die selben Personen...
Und dafür zahlt man fast 10€ / Buch...


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Space Marine Battles - Der Untergang von Damnos

und momentan lese ich

Space Marine Battles - Zorn des Eisens


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese im Moment "Die Beschenkte"
Bis jetzt finde ich es sehr gut. Lächeln Für alle, die Fantasy und so mögen ein prima Buch. Ist ja auch recht bekannt.


----------



## Amon (25. August 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

So wieder was neues.

Lothar Günther Buchheim - Der Abschied

danach dann

Lothar Günther Buchheim - Die Festung

Ich weiss, ich hätte die Festung zuerst lesen müssen aber das andere kam vorher bei mir an und ich konnte es einfach nicht liegen lassen.


----------



## Cartesius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

meine Bachelorarbeit ... 

und wenn die durch ist, steht eine Reise nach Zamonien auf dem Programm. Entweder "Der Schrecksenmeister" oder "Das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher" jeweils von Walter Mörs


----------



## Aegon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Cartesius schrieb:


> meine Bachelorarbeit ...


Um was geht es denn, Analysis? 

Ich persönlich würde gerne mal etwas in die Science-Fiction einsteigen, da ich das eigentlich immer schon interessant fand. 
Als Einstieg dachte ich da an die "Klassiker" von Orwell, Wells, Clark etc. Ich denke mal, die eignen sich da ganz gut, oder? Sind die auch auf Englisch gut verständlich? Ich würde die gerne im Original lesen, weiß aber nicht, ob meine Sprachkenntnisse dafür ausreichen; bis auf die ASoIaF-Reihe hab ich bisher nichts auf Englisch gelesen, mit denen bin ich aber ganz gut zurecht gekommen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Letzte Woche habe ich die Eragon Serie erneut gelesen.
Davor hatte ich die Geralt Saga gelesen.

Aktuell lese ich mal wieder "Das Unsterblichkeits-Programm" von Richard Morgan.

Ich lese gerne öfters mal Bücher, auch wenn ich die Bücher schon ein paar mal gelesen habe.
Ich habe mir erst vorigen Monat einen Ebook Reader gekauft - seit dem bin ich endgültig zur Leseratte mutiert. ^^


----------



## Gripschi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Als Sci Fi ist in Englisch die Reihe um Ender Wiggin sehr gut, gerade der 1. Teil ist wirklich gut


----------



## Hänschen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"Körperpflegekunde"  durch ... da stand einiges Brauchbares drin, vor allem dass es die "Seife 2.0" ist mit der wir uns heute waschen das sind diese Syndets (erkannbar am "Laureth" bei der Inhaltsangabe (alte Syndets waren noch keine Laureths und wie die Urseife schlimm)) - die hat  mit der grausamen Original-/Urseife nichts mehr zu tun, Syndets sind viel schonender zur Haut.

"Ernährungslehre und Diätetik" letztes Kapitel ... sollte Pflicht sein in jedem Haushalt, zusammen mit einer guten Kalorien/Nährstofftabelle wie der von GU.


----------



## Octabus (22. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade "Die Trolle" von Christoph Hardebusch. Bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit gekommen, finde das Buch bis jetzt aber sehr durchdacht und lesenswert. Wahrscheinlich werde ich nach dem Auslesen hier noch einmal ein umfangreicheres Statement abgeben.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Allgemeinbildung für Dummies


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

hab mal wieder mit der Hobbit angefangen zum 4. mal


----------



## DerTobi20 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade "Glückskinder" von Hermann Scherer.
Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## eye_of_fire (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Tad Williams...den 3. Teil der Bobby Dollar Geschichte.....Spät dran am Jüngsten Tag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

nach langer langer Zeit " Die Luftwaffe "


----------



## Hänschen (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Fange jetzt "Gesunde Gelenke   schmerzfrei und beweglich" an


----------



## LucaMng (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Habe letzens zum Geburtstag Die Erbin von John Grisham bekommen, seitdem hab ich keine Zeit für nix mehr  Ich finde diese Buch so gut geschrieben, dass es mich richtig festhält.


----------



## jensi251 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mal wieder "The Cider House Rules", diesmal zur Einstimmung auf Irvings neuen Roman, welcher Anfang November erscheint.


----------



## Aegon (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nächste Woche dann hoffentlich "A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms", wenn sich denn Amazon endlich mal dazu entschließen sollte, es zu versenden


----------



## DShadowK (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Grad den Marsianer fertig gelesen! Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Aegon (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Auf Deutsch oder Englisch? Ich hab das auch schon länger auf'm Schirm, konnte mich bisher allerdings noch nicht bei der Sprache entscheiden


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Habs auf Deutsch gelesen weil geschenkt bekommen. War Ultra Lustig und gut geschrieben. Hab keinen vergleich, daher wüsste ich jetzt nicht was für oder wider die Deutsche Version spricht!


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Girl on the Train - Du kennst sie nicht, aber sie kennt dich


----------



## Vinom (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Pittacus Lore -  The Rise of the Nine 
und auch verdammt interessant:
Gregor Gysi (Nachgefragt und aufgezeichnet von Stephan Hebel - Ausstieg Links? Eine Bilanz


----------



## Hänschen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

In die Dunkelheit  von Evan Currie

700 Seiten Sci-Fy Schmöker


----------



## DShadowK (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hey Ho

Suche ein Sci Fi Buch im Sinne von Contact oder Der Schwarm. Irgendwas in Richtung! 
Jemand Tips?


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die nächsten Bücher, die gelesen werden: 

- Der Zirkel der Macht
- Sanfter Tod in Tokio
- Der reichste Mann von Babylon


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Girl on the Train - Du kennst sie nicht, aber sie kennt dich


Wie findest du es?


----------



## Imperat0r (28. November 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie findest du es?



Aufgrund der guten Kritiken habe ich mir dieses Buch gekauft. 
Anfangs war ich echt gespannt und auf den ersten Seiten steigte die Vorfreude. 
Nach der Hälfte des Buches fing ich an mich zu fragen, wann es endlich spannend wird. 
Leider kommt da nicht mehr viel und es plätschert wirklich bis zum Ende auf einem mittelmäßig spannendem Niveau dahin, ohne wirklich ein Highlight folgen zu lassen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich habe es auch schon einige male im Blick gehabt, aber deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich davon absehen. Gerade diese mäßige Spannung macht ein Buch total langweilig.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

*Der Marsianer* von Andy Weir

ziemlich geiler Scheiß! 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Marsianer




DShadowK schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> 
> Suche ein Sci Fi Buch im Sinne von Contact oder Der Schwarm. Irgendwas in Richtung!
> Jemand Tips?



Wäre vielleicht eine Empfehlung für Dich. Falls Film nicht gesehen. Ich hab den Film jedenfalls nicht gesehen.


----------



## AbeZeamann (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Guten Morgen,
ich bin in der letzten Zeit viel zum lesen gekommen und hab dabei ein paar echt gute Bücher gelesen.
Ich fand "Blackout" und "Zero" (Marc Elsberg) echt gut. Blackout handelt von einem Weltweiten Stromausfall und Zero von digitaler Überwachung. Beide Bücher sind sehr gut geschrieben.
Als Geheim-Tipp könnte ich euch mal "EXCESS - Verschwörung zur Weltregierung" von Mathias Frey ans Herz legen. 

Aktuell lese ich vom Stephen King "Der Anschlag". Aber ich glaube zu King muss man nicht viel sagen...


----------



## Hänschen (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Evan Currie ... Aus der Tiefe


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Kevin Brooks - Bunker Diary

Verspricht vom Plot was spannendes, allerdings ist das Ende...sagen wir einzigartig, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack ziemlich daneben. Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, warum das ab 12 sein soll o.O


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sergej Lukjanenko - Wächter der Nacht

Schon ewig auf dem Schirm gehabt, nun aber mal spontan in der Bahnhofsbuchhandlung gekauft. Bin noch relativ weit am Anfang, liest sich aber ziemlich gut!


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stephen Baxter - Proxima , 666 Seiten Sci Fi

Anfangs sehr vielversprechend ... zum Ende hin: na ja 

Als nächstes : Ray Bradbury -  Fahrenheit 451 , mal gespannt.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Deutschland im Blaulicht: Notruf einer Polizistin


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Fahrenheit 451


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Endgame


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Night Lords - WH40k


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Drohnenpilot


----------



## Labiso (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Lied von Eis und Feuer


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Gray Knights Trilogie und davor Die Night Lords Trilogie. Beides WH40K


----------



## Kinguin (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bartimäus


----------



## Dyos83 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Anschlag von Stephen King. Richtig gut!


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Evan Currie - Jenseits der Erde


----------



## Krolgosh (1. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lese momenten auch "Der Anschlag" von Stephen King. Bin bisher echt begeistert davon.


----------



## Marethyu (2. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"H is for Hawk" von Helen Macdonald. (Deutsch: "H wie Habicht")

Memoiren des Verlusts und der Trauer und zugleich Liebeserklärung an die Falknerei.


----------



## Dyos83 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Lese momenten auch "Der Anschlag" von Stephen King. Bin bisher echt begeistert davon.



Ich bin aber auch echt mal auf die Serie gespannt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bernard Cornwell: Das brennende Land (Teil 5 der Uhtred-/Sachsen-Saga)

Teil 6 liegt auch schon bereit, dann fehlt nur noch der siebte und damit letzte Teil. Danach werde ich dann wohl die Starbuck-Saga, ebenfalls von Cornwell, starten.


----------



## amien (14. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Heute mit der Midkemia Saga von Raymond Feist angefangen.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Habe mir letzt die Ödland Reihe von Christoph Zachariae und Colin Winkler auf den Kindle geladen. Scheint recht interessant zu sein, schönes Endzeit Szenario.


----------



## Cartesius (17. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

"The Slow Regard of Silent Things" von Patrick Rothfuss

Ich hoffe er bringt bald den 3. Teil der Kingkiller Chronicle heraus!!!


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Dame vom See von Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## Seet (4. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Cartesius schrieb:


> "The Slow Regard of Silent Things" von Patrick Rothfuss
> 
> Ich hoffe er bringt bald den 3. Teil der Kingkiller Chronicle heraus!!!



Bis das passiert habe ich graue Haare und n Bart bis zu den Füßen...


Gerade lese/höre ich "Das Lied des Blutes" von Anthony Ryan.

Vergleichbar mit Brandon Sanderson´s Sturmlicht Chroniken, nicht so viel Gefühlsduseleien (was wohl daran liegt das der Hauptcharakter in vielen Fällen ein Arschloch ist) aber auch kein so ausgefeiltes Magiesystem (zumindesten scheint es so).
Vom Schreibstil her aber eben so genial.


----------



## Gripschi (4. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Mission von Ann Leckie

Der erste Teil die Maschinen war sehr gut.

Der Schreibstil ist eigen grade durch die Zivilisierten Raddach die keine Geschlechtertrennung in ihrer Sprache hat.
Die Geschichte ist sehr Interessant und spannend. Grad wenn man denkt jetzt weiß man was los ist dreht sich alles um 180°. 

Grad die Hauptfigur ist moralisch sehr interessant. Gilt für die anderen Ebenfalls.

Wer SF mag sollt es sich mal anschauen.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sapkowski ist Hammer - ich liebe seine Bücher seit dem ich die Witcher Serie gelesen und gehört habe

Ich selber lese grade zum 3. mal "Denke nach und werde Reich" - Napoleon Hill


----------



## Deimos (5. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Der Anschlag von Stephen King. Richtig gut!


Fand das Buch auch super. Man könnte direkt ein Fable für die 50s bekommen.

Hatte die letzten zwei Wochen Ferien und habe mich erstmalig auf Markus Heitz eingelassen und "Die Zwerge" 1-5 sowie "Schatten über Ulldart" 1-4 gelesen.
Bin eigentlich nicht zwingend ein Fan von Fantasy-Büchern, aber der Erzähl- und Schreibstil von Heitz gefällt mir wirklich gut. 
Ist nicht die hochstehendste Literatur, aber sehr angenehm zu lesen. Dadurch wird die Handlung auch stetig vorangetrieben. In beiden Buchserien gab es für meinen Geschmack keine erzählerischen Langatmigkeiten o.ä.
Daher klar Empfehlung!


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Handbuch der deutschen Geschichte. 8. Auflage, 1. Band. 
Alle vier Bände haben nicht einmal 15€ gekostet.


----------



## Seet (7. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Deimos schrieb:


> Fand das Buch auch super. Man könnte direkt ein Fable für die 50s bekommen.
> 
> Hatte die letzten zwei Wochen Ferien und habe mich erstmalig auf Markus Heitz eingelassen und "Die Zwerge" 1-5 sowie "Schatten über Ulldart" 1-4 gelesen.
> Bin eigentlich nicht zwingend ein Fan von Fantasy-Büchern, aber der Erzähl- und Schreibstil von Heitz gefällt mir wirklich gut.
> ...



Die Zwerge Bücher haben mich einem Fantasiholicer gemacht, seit ca. 3 Jahren lese/höre ich bis auf 3-4 Aussreißer nichts ausser Fantasy.

Passend dazu, kommt dieses Jahr noch das Spiel zum ersten Teil: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ves-a-new-storydriven-fantasy-rpg/description


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Animal Farm


----------



## DShadowK (25. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gestern "Transport" von Phillip P. Peterson fertig gelesen.

Sehr cooles SciFi Buch! Hat mich ein bissl an Stargate erinnert. Hätte hier und da etwas "mehr" sein können aber unterm Strich ein tolles Buch.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das Cafe am Rande der Welt


----------



## Freakwood (26. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich arbeite mich derzeit durch die gesammelten Werke von H.P. Lovecraft (als ein Buch, englischsprachig als "The Complete Fiction of H.P. Lovecraft" bei RacePoint Publishing erschienen). "Das Café am Rande der Welt" hört sich interessant an - kannst du es weiterempfehlen?


----------



## Aegon (26. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen der "Complete Fiction" und z.B. dem Necronomicon? Ich bin grad am überlegen, mir mal die ganzen Lovecraft-Sachen zu holen. Da ich bisher noch nichts von ihm gelesen hatte, dachte ich auch an so eine Sammlung, aber da gibts ja allein schon auf Amazon so viele verschiedene  
Was wäre da zu empfehlen? Ob deutsch oder englisch ist egal (sofern sein Englisch kein total abgedrehtes ist )


----------



## Freakwood (26. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich glaube, kann aber auch falsch liegen, dass das "Necronomicon" eine Sammlung ausgewählter Werke ist und die "Complete Fiction" eben alle Werke sind. Ich war auch erschlagen von den ganzen Angeboten. Hier listet M.K. Rhodes den gesamten Inhalt auf. Das Englisch ist nicht immer zeitgemäß, deshalb muss Ich ab und zu ein Wort nachschlagen, wenn Ich mich nicht mit dem Verstehen aus dem Kontext zufrieden gebe. Ich bin noch nicht all zu weit im Wälzer aber kann mich bisher nicht beklagen!


----------



## Aegon (27. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Das hört sich doch mal gut an


----------



## FlyingPC (27. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

The Giver


----------



## Red-Hood (29. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Thomas Hobbes - Leviathan

Obwohl älter, ist er in vielen, aber nicht allen Dingen Locke und Rousseau einiges voraus.


----------



## Kusanar (29. April 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Isaac Asimov - Inferno


----------



## Pittermann (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nikolaus Harnoncourt - „Musik als Klangrede“


----------



## Dyos83 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dan Brown - Inferno  Geht so!!!


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gabriele Schörner - Von der Freiheit des Urteils: Untersuchungen zu Konzepten moralischer Autonomie


----------



## Kinguin (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Witwe


----------



## Hardwell (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Jahrhunderlüge - Die nur Insider kennen


----------



## fragooola (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Danke für die Tipps! Vielleicht entscheide ich mich für etwas.


----------



## Amon (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Henryk M Broder - Vergesst Auschwitz Sehr interessant zu lesen
Aktuell gerade Das hohe Haus von Roger Willemsen


----------



## Gripschi (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Priester des Mars

Mal wieder Warhammer nach langer Zeit. Sehr gutes Buch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sergej Lukianenko - Wächter der Nacht

An und für sich ja ganz cool, von Story, Idee und Schreibstil. Aber so ein paar Sachen geben dann doch hin und wieder eher unsympathische Blicke auf den Autor frei und haben mich das Buch immer mal wieder für ein paar Tage in die Ecke werfen lassen. Jetzt gerade geht es wieder.


----------



## Seet (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Lügen des Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch

Ein Mix aus Fantasy und Oceans Eleven.
Große Coups im "Gentleman-Style" in einer Stadt ähnlich Venedig. Dazu Fantasy Elemente wie Werkstoffe mit aussergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften und wohl auch Magie.

Bisher gefällt es mir ganz gut, mal was anderes im Fantasy Bereich. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich habe mir ein wenig Berserk Redux auf youtube reingezogen ...

Das ist noch schlimmer als Krieg gewesen sein muss früher  
das macht einen richtig irre, ich konnte es nicht weiter angucken.


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Im Bann der Wüste - Stephen Erikson ... total wirre Fantasy-Reihe aber halt auch irgendwie geil


----------



## thomju (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese momentan am liebsten die Thriller von Sebsatian Fitzek. Die sind echt super spannend geschrieben und haben mir schon einige schlaflose Nächte gekostet, wo ich das Buch einfach nicht zur Seite legen konnte.


----------



## Cartesius (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

2 Bücher sind frisch angekommen und werden nun gelesen:

- "Das Schicksal der Zwerge" (Markus Heitz)
- "Das Silmarillon" (Tolkien) in einer Ausgabe von 1982 inkl. Zeichnungen)


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gemeinsames Leseprojekt mit jemandem, der in ner anderen Stadt wohnt:

Thomas Mann - Der Zauberberg
Franz Kafka - Der Prozess


----------



## Cartesius (17. August 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Nach dem 4. Teil der HEITZ'schen Zwerge Pentalogie stehen nun ersteinmal die Albae auf dem Prosaprogram.

"Die Legenden der Albae - Gerechter Zorn" - Markus Heitz


----------



## Captn (18. August 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin gerade mit dem ersten Teil der Zwerge fertig. Nun wartet der nächste ^^.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. August 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bei mir liegt immer noch Endgame kurz vorm Finale. Kann mich momentan kaum zu dem Buch aufraffen, vor allem, weil schon die nächsten Metro-Bände hier liegen. Aber zwei Bücher kann ich auch nicht gleichzeitig lesen


----------



## keks4 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Lese gerade zum 3. Mal die "Drachenelfen" Reihe von Bernhard Hennen durch, danach folgt wohl die Komplette "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" Serie (Game of Thrones)


----------



## Aegon (2. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



keks4 schrieb:


> Lese gerade zum 3. Mal die "Drachenelfen" Reihe von Bernhard Hennen durch, danach folgt wohl die Komplette "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" Serie (Game of Thrones)


Die komlette? Weißt du da etwa schon mehr als wir?


----------



## keks4 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Aegon schrieb:


> Die komlette? Weißt du da etwa schon mehr als wir?


Band 1-10 halt, kommt etwa noch mehr?


----------



## Aegon (2. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Na hoffentlich, bei Martin weiß man ja nie


----------



## keks4 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Aegon schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, bei Martin weiß man ja nie


Jetzt kommen ja glaube ich erstmal noch ein paar Bände von "Die Heckenritter von Westeros" wenn ich mich nicht Irre 
Habe von GoT bis jetzt nur den 1. Band gelesen, wenn die anderen ebenso gut werden freue ich mich schon auf viele schöne Abende mit Keksen und je nach Temperatur Himbeerpunsch   (meine Standardverpflegung beim lesen, besonders im Winter )


----------



## sergiobergermann (18. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Stefan Zweig Brief


----------



## Gripschi (18. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Faust die Tragödie Teil 1

Muss endlich mal fertig lesen 

P.s. traue keinem Pudel...


----------



## Dyos83 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich liebe momentan die Spiel der Götter Reihe von Steven Erikson. Selten sowas Gutes gelesen, wenn man sich mal reingefuchst hat


----------



## Amon (24. September 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mal wieder die komplette Dune Saga von Frank Herbert.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel07 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Goerge R. R. Martin - Lied von Eis und Feuer 1...nun hat es mich doch erwischt


----------



## T-Drive (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

John Shirley - Bioshock: Rapture


----------



## Uziflator (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

*Die Stille vor dem Tod *-Cody Mcfadyen

Fängt gut an, aber so ab der Hälfte kommt es mir vor als hätte es jemand anderes fertig geschrieben.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ein Tag im Leben des Iwan Denissowitsch - Alexander Solschenizyn
Für 2€ auf einem Bücherflohmarkt gefunden, wirklich bedrückend.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Uziflator schrieb:


> *Die Stille vor dem Tod *-Cody Mcfadyen
> 
> Fängt gut an, aber so ab der Hälfte kommt es mir vor als hätte es jemand anderes fertig geschrieben.



Das habe ich bei diesem Autor häufiger so empfunden. Auch seine "Smoky" ist eine miese Figur wie ich finde. Lese von ihm nichts mehr. Nach dem halben oder maximal ersten Drittel der Bücher geht die Spannung in den Keller und am Schluss versucht er dann noch mal ein Feuerwerk was aber ein Rohrkrepierer ist. Außerdem, wie du sagst kommts mir auch so vor als schreibt das dann ein anderer.

Lese aktuell:

*Unter Haien von Nele Neuhaus

*Sehr gut aber auch stellenweise langatmig und vorhersehbar. Aber zum großen Teil recht Spannend und interessant. Es geht um eine deutschstämmige Investmentbankerin an der Wallstreet die in Mafiageschichten und ein Komplott gerät während sie zunächst geliebte eines Mafia Dons ist und zu spät merkt das er hinter allem steckt.


----------



## Seet (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bin jetzt schon einige Zeit dabei die First Law-Reihe von Joe Abercrombie zu hören und bin jetzt (im ungeschnittenen Hörbuch) 5 Std vor Ende des letzten Teils.
Ist ganz gut aber auch nicht der Kracher. Interessante Charaktere die nicht so aufgesetzt wirken. An ein Rothfuss oder Sanderson kommt es nicht ran.


----------



## Jiko (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich bin ziemlich abstrakt und sammle Bücher vom Reclam-Verlag (alle dokumentiert; insgesamt besitze ich momentan 914 Bücher des Verlags). Und lese sie. 

Aktuell: Thomas Mann - Tristan


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Terry Pratchett - Thief of time

Hab immer das Gefühl, die Scheibenwelt-Romane sind nur auf Englisch so richtig genießbar


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Tagebuch der Apokalypse - Teil 3


----------



## Manuelaweiss (6. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese gerade "Wer die Nachtigall stört" und bin hellauf begeistert davon.


----------



## SLNC (8. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Brent Weeks - The Broken Eye (Lightbringer 03)

Davor: Brandon Sanderson - The Way of Kings & Words of Radiance (Stormlight Archive 01 & 02) - 2094 Seiten, aber lohnenswert 

Buch 3 erst im November ...


----------



## Lava303 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Bücher...ein leidiges Thema...aber eins konnte ich dann doch mal lesen und empfand es als sehr spannend...Vier Jahre Hölle und zurück


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Erben des Imperiums habe es gelesen und fand es gut.


----------



## Cartesius (18. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Chroniken von Siala 1 - 3 (Schattenwanderer, Schattenstürmer & Schattentänzer) von Alexey Pehov.
Bin gerade beim 3. und somit letzen Teil der Triologie.
Der Schreibstil von Pehov sagt mir sehr zu, so dass ich mir gleich schon das nächste Pehov-Buch bestellt habe (Dunkeljäger). Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich. Darf. Nicht. Schlafen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hemingway - Der alte Mann und das Meer

Quasi als Side Project zu Manns “Zauberberg“, wozu ich mich manchmal echt selbst prügeln muss, um weiterzulesen  Hat so hin und wieder seine Längen...


----------



## Cartesius (7. April 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wie angekündigt (Post #834) wurde "Dunkeljäger" von Pehov gelesen. Gleich im Anschluss habe ich mit Pehovs Kurzgeschichtensammlung ("Schattendieb") angefangen.
Bücher sind mMn lesenswert!


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Now reading?Die Bücherecke*

Schantaram..sehr spannend jetzt für mich!


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

ch lese im Moment "Mister Aufziehvogel" von Murakami. Es liegt schon Ewigkeiten in meinem Buchregal und war doch das erste Buch, was mir von ihm empfohlen wurde.
Ich mag alles, was so schön "surreal" ist, also die Wirklichkeit aufweicht und mit ganz vielen unwirklichen Elementen kombiniert. Das schafft er ganz gut, weshalb mir auch seine Kurzgeschichten-Sammlungen alle gefielen. Bin nach zwei Tagen jedenfalls schon über Seite 350 drüber, mir fehlt also noch knapp die Hälfte und bisher gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Zur Zeit lese ich mal wieder zwei Bücher gleichzeitig.

Boualem Sansal - 2084 Das Ende der Welt

In Abistan, Reich der fernen Zukunft, bestimmen die Verehrung eines einhigen Gottes und das Leugnen der Vergangenheit das Herrschaftssystem. Individuelles Denken ist abgeschafft, eine allgegenwärtige Elite unter Führung von Abi dem Entsandten steuert die Ideen und verhindert abweichendes Handeln. Offiziell heisst es, die Bevölkerung lebt einvernehmlich und im guten Glauben. Doch Ati, der Protagonist dieses Romans, der ausdrücklich anknüpft an Orwells 1984, hinterfragt die vorgegebenen Direktiven. Er macht sich auf die Suche nach einem Volk von Abtrünnigen, das in einem Ghetto lebt, ohne in der Religion Halt zu suchen.

Götz Aly - Europa gegen die Juden 1880 bis 1945

Der Holocaust ist nicht allein aus der deutschen Geschichte heraus erklärbar. Sowohl in West- als auch in Osteuropa hatte die Judenfeindschaft seit 1880 sprunghaft zugenommen - angetrieben von Nationalismus und sozialen Krisen. Ohne die Schuld der deutschen Täter zu mindern, zeigt der Historiker Götz Aly, wie Rivalität und Neid, Diskriminierung und Pogrome vielerorts dazu beigetragen haben, den Boden für Deportation und Morde zu bereiten. Erstmals wird der moderne Antisemitismus als grenzüberschreitendes Phänomen dargestellt und damit eine neue, umfassende Perspektive auf die europäischen Vorgeschichten eröffnet die zum Holocaust beitrugen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wie ist denn 2084?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Ute4548 schrieb:


> ch lese im Moment "Mister Aufziehvogel" von Murakami. Es liegt schon Ewigkeiten in meinem Buchregal und war doch das erste Buch, was mir von ihm empfohlen wurde.
> Ich mag alles, was so schön "surreal" ist, also die Wirklichkeit aufweicht und mit ganz vielen unwirklichen Elementen kombiniert. Das schafft er ganz gut, weshalb mir auch seine Kurzgeschichten-Sammlungen alle gefielen. Bin nach zwei Tagen jedenfalls schon über Seite 350 drüber, mir fehlt also noch knapp die Hälfte und bisher gefällt es mir gut.



Mich hat der Vogel letztendlich dann nicht sooo beeindruckt, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es vermutlich 15 Jahre(?) her ist das ich das Buch gelesen habe...

Kann dir aber von Murakami noch die Kurzgeschichtensammlung "Wie ich eines schönen Morgens im April das 100%ige  Mädchen sah" empfehlen.Nei "surreal" könnte ich dir auch Matt Ruff empfehlen, hat zwar lange meines Wissens nach nichts veröffentlicht, aber die meisten Bücher sind auch irgendwie leicht strange..und teils fröhlicher als Murakami


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie ist denn 2084?


Lesenswert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

wie sieht es im Vergleich aus zu 1984?


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Sind sich beide relativ ähnlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wie ist das aus technischer Sicht? 1984 ist da ja doch schon etwas angestaubt.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Vom technischen Stand her? Würde sagen ähnlich, erwarte keine hochtechnoligie oder sowas.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Gerade “Der Schwarm“ von Frank Schätzing fertig gelesen. Fängt ziemlich gut an, behält den Schwung auch bis zwei Drittel des Buches bei. Und dann fängt Schätzing an mit dem Schwafeln und mit pseudo-ganzheitlichem rumphilosophieren. Das hat mir das Buch echt vermiest. Ja, wir wissen dass die Erde ein hochkomplexes Ökosystem ist, in dem alles irgendwie miteinander verbunden ist. Und wir da letztlich keine Ausnahme darstellen. Aber 6 Seiten Geschwafel über die Inuit und wie sie ihren Platz in der Natur wahrnehmen oder (gefühlt) 10 Seiten in denen sich ein Charakter in das Wesen eines kleinen Teilchens einfühlt, das mit den Meeresströmen um die Welt reist... i

Naja, dann mal zurück zu meinem (gefühlt) 3-Jahres-Projekt “Der Zauberberg“...


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Ich lese momentan alles von Ian C Esslemont / Steven Erikson aka alle "Malazan"-Bücher. Die Welt ist unglaublich gut, lässt so ziemlich alles was ich bisher gelesen habe ziemlich alt aussehen, vor allem vom Charakterdesign und Worldbuilding her. Die Welt ist nicht Mittelerde v1.0.4 mit Verschlimmbesserungen sondern was ganz eigenes mit einer faszinierenden Geschichte... die, was eigentlich noch viel bemerkenswerter ist, nach 10 umfangreichen Büchern mit ca. 11 000 Seiten, zu einem befriedigenden Ende kommt. Dazu kommen nochmal ca. 5 000 Seiten Vorgeschichte und Stories über verschiedene Charaktere / Events in der Welt, die in der Hauptreihe nur am Rande gestreift werden.

Wer also mal wieder Bock auf was richtig umfangreiches im Bereich Fantasy hat, dem kann ich die Bücher nur ans Herz legen. Die ganze Reihe hat genau eine "schwache" Stelle, nämlich das neunte Buch. Das liegt allerdings daran, dass die Bücher quasi immer so aufgeteilt sind, das im ersten Teil Charaktere eingeführt, die Welt ausgebaut, Hintergrundgeschichte erzählt wird, die Charaktere langsam aufeinander zudriften und dann im zweiten Teil alle Handlungsstränge aufeinander treffen. Das 9. und 10. Buch sollten eigentlich mal ein Buch werden, das war allerdings mit knapp 2500 Seiten nicht umsetzbar, daher wurden zwei Bücher daraus und das 9. Buch ist im Vergleich zum Rest der Reihe schwächer - dafür dann das 10. Buch umso besser.


----------



## OField (16. August 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Bücherdiebin.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Die Saat (“The Strain“) von Guillermo del Toro und Chuck Hogan als 3-in-1 Ausgabe. 

Ist nicht schlecht. Vampir-Apokalypse ist jetzt nicht das allerkreativste, aber hat einige nette Aspekte aus allen möglichen Filmen/Büchern zusammengebastelt und liest sich doch recht gut und spannend. 

Als 3,50€ Schnapper aus der Grabbelkiste kein Fehler. Bei dem Preis-Unterhaltungs-Verhältnis kommt nix anderes mit


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Herr aller Dinge von Andreas Eschbach. Echt eine interessante Geschichte, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

“Formula“ von Douglas Preston und Lincoln Child.

Ohje, als ich es das erste Mal las, ist mir offensichtlich nicht aufgefallen, wie schlecht (und vor allem: schlecht übersetzt) das ist.

Daneben noch den einen oder anderen Klassiker politisch-ökonomischer Theorie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Christoph Hardebusch - Sturmwelten: Unter schwarzen Segeln

Dietmar Dath - Karl Marx. 100 Seiten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. April 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

George R. R. Martin - A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms

Richtig nice, Hauptcharaktere, die einem wirklich ans Herz wachsen und ausnahmsweise mal nicht sterben


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Joe Abercrombie: Kriegsklingen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mesopotamien - Die antiken Kulturen zwischen Euphrat und Tigris (Hiddekel)


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Robert Harris - Titan
Walter Moers - Der Schrecksenmeister


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Wieder mal Rich Dad, Poor Dad.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Der Messias im Tempel - Roger Liebi


----------



## Krolgosh (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Origin - Dan Brown


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hebräerbrief und Jesajahu


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Candice Fox - Eden

vorher Hades von ihr. Ist nicht verkehrt. Also das ist ne Trilogie. Hades war ok und Eden jetzt gefällt mir richtig gut. Bin auch auf Teil drei gespannt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dan Simmons - Olympos
Robert Harris - Titan
Georg Fülberth - G' - Eine kleine Geschichte des Kapitalismus


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Thomas Hobbes - Leviathan
Bereschit u. Devarim


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Dietmar Dath - Die Abschaffung der Arten

Faazinierender Anklang an all die Märchen, in denen die Tiere miteinander sprechen können.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Carl von Clausewitz - Vom Kriege (vollständige Ausgabe)


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2018)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Isaac Asimov - I, Robot


----------



## der_yappi (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Oscar de Muriel

Die Schatten von Edinburgh
Die Hirschjagd (Kurzgeschichte)
 
Und die nächsten beiden Romane dieses Autors sind auch schon auf den Tolino geladen


Der Fluch von Pendle Hill
Die Todesfee der Grindlay Street


----------



## audianer1990 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Orphan X Teil 1-3

Nun "Die Abnormen"


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Patrick Rothfuss - The Wise Man's Fear (King Killer Chronicles vol.2)
Friedrich Engels - Der Ursprung der Familie, des Privateigentums und des Staates


----------



## taks (17. August 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Den Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen 

Alexander Osterwalder - Business Model Generation


----------



## der_yappi (24. September 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Mal wieder ein paar Klassiker gelesen

Daniel Defoe - "Robinson Crusoe" 
Robert Louis Stevenson - "Die Schatzinsel" 
Jules Verne - "Reise um die Welt in 80 Tagen"  

Davor waren es zwei Bücher von M.R.C. Kasasian

"Mord in der Mangle Street" 
"Der Fluch des Hauses Foskett"  

Von Kate Saunders:

"Das Geheimnis von Wishtide Manor"
 
Und auch mal wieder Agatha Christie mit

"N oder M"
 
Und für den Urlaub in der Pipeline (schon im Tolino) nochmals die Queen of Crime

"Tödlicher Irrtum" 
"Vier Frauen und ein Mord"


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Von David Morrell (der Rambo-Autor)

Der Opiummörder
Die Mörder der Queen

Und aktuell wieder bei einem Klassiker, dieses Mal in der ungekürzten dtv-Ausgabe
Alexandre Dumas - Der Graf von Monte Christo


----------



## Lyricist (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Patrick Rothfuss - The Wise Man's Fear (King Killer Chronicles vol.2)



Eins der besten Bücher, das ich je gelesen habe. Aber leider warte ich seit Jahren auf den dritten Teil...


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*



Lyricist schrieb:


> Eins der besten Bücher, das ich je gelesen habe. Aber leider warte ich seit Jahren auf den dritten Teil...



Ja, die Veröffentlichung der ersten beiden Teile ist ja nun schon wirklich etwas länger her.  Ich habe mich ziemlich gut unterhalten gefühlt, atmosphärisch sehr nett und (zumindest bei mir) das Kopfkino gut anregende Beschreibungen. Auch wenn der Spannungsbogen der "Hauptstory" recht lang ist. Man liest ja sehr gespaltene Meinungen über die Reihe, aber ich hoffe auch, dass der dritte Band noch irgendwann kommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. März 2020)

*AW: Now reading? Die Bücherecke*

Hmm, belebe ich den Thread doch mal wieder:

Belletristik:
Andrzej Sapkowski - Blood of Elves

Fachliteratur:
Tibor Zenker - Was ist Faschismus?


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. April 2020)

Please Understand Me II von David Keirsey

Nützlicheres Modell der Persönlichkeitspsychologie als Big Five, wobei sich manche Bereiche überschneiden.
Als ENTP werde ich mich mal damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Himuro (25. April 2020)

Yeonmi Park - Meine Flucht aus Nordkorea

gestern geliefert bekommen und heute mal damit beginnen


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2020)

The complete Jewish Study Bible


----------



## Andrej (1. August 2020)

A peoples history of the United States by Howard Zinn


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Psychologie der Massen - Gustav Le Bon


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2020)

Gerade fertig gelesen
"Enigma" von Robert Harris


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2020)

_"Das Geheminis von Chimneys"_ von Agatha Christie


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

Das Buch der fünf Ringe (Deutsch) Taschenbuch &#8211; 2. August 2019 von MIYAMOTO MUSASHI

Ghost Of Tsushima hat mich dazu bewegt.


----------



## der_yappi (6. August 2020)

_"Elefanten vergessen nie"_ von Agatha Christie


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

Andrzej Sapkowski - A Time of Contempt (2. Band der Geralt-Saga)
Reinhard Opitz - Faschismus und Neofaschismus


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. September 2020)

Bibelzeit - Mlakhim Alef ab dem 12. Kapitel


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2020)

Stephen Fry - Mythos (Vol. 1)
Bernard Cornwell - Rotröcke


----------



## 700RRaptor (27. September 2020)

Knockemstiff.
Und Dirty white boys habe ich vor kurzem angefangen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Oktober 2020)

Die Torah. Lech Lecha (1. Mose ab Kapitel 12)


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2020)

Das waren die letzten Bücher...

Agatha Christie - _"Mord mit verteilten Rollen"_
Agatha Christie - _"Und dann gab's keines mehr"_
Mick Finlay - _"Arrowood - In den Gassen von London"_
Mick Finlay - _"Arrowood - Die Mördergrube"_
Ambrose Perry -_ "Die Tinktur des Todes"_
David Morrell - _"Der Eisenbahnmörder"_


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

*Buk und Jimmy ziehen nach Westen*
Richtig harter Tobak.
Wer liest noch gerne vom Festa Extrem Verlag und kann welche empfehlen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. November 2020)

Thomas Hobbes - Leviathan


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Dezember 2020)

Die aktuelle PCGH. 
Schönes Heft, aber auffällig viele Fehler drin. Mal schauen, ob sich das mit dem nächsten Heft bessern wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2020)

T. C. Boyle - Wassermusik


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Dezember 2020)

*All Things for Good: An Exposition of Romans 8:28*​


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2021)

Dietmar Dath - Die Abschaffung der Arten
Max Brooks - World War Z (die Romanvorlage, die vollkommen anders und tausend Mal besser ist als der miese Brad Pitt Film)


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Januar 2021)

Funktionelle Anatomie der Gelenke

Wo man einst dachte, juristische Lehrbücher wären teuer, wird man eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich lese gerade Der Fatalist und sein Herr von Diderot.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Psychologie der Massen - Gustav Le Bon


Mehr denn je an der Zeit. Also ein neuer Durchgang.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Buch gekauft. Über Seite 2 bin ich nicht hinaus gekommen.  
"Wer bin ich? Und wenn ja, wieviele?" von Richard David Precht.
An sich ein interessantes Thema, Philosophie sowieso. Aber ich bin mehr zum "Fastfood" Leser mutiert.
Längere Texte nur mit Bildern. Meistens irgendwelche Artikel oder Wikipedia.
Bin auch mehr der visuelle Mensch welcher eher Fernsehen und Filme guckt.
Aber vielleicht habe ich irgendwann wieder Zugang dazu und mehr Ausdauer.


----------



## repe (3. Mai 2021)

Ich bin jetzt bald mit der Biographie von "Bret Hitman Hart" fertig. Für Wrestling-Fans der 80er und 90er einfach der Hammer.
Jetzt möchte ich wieder mal ein gutes Fantasybuch lesen. Ein richtig fesselnder High/Dark-Fantasy-Roman wäre echt mal wieder ein Hit.
Ich habe alles mögliche von R. A. Salvatore gelesen, sonst noch Die Elfen, Die Zwerge, Witcher Bücher und natürlich Tolkien...und Haufen anderes Zeugs, das ich jetzt gar nicht mehr aufzählen kann.
Hat jemand ein paar Tipps?

Edit: Ich habe auch George R. R. Martin (GoT) versucht, bin aber anscheinend einer der wenigen, die damit nicht richtig warm wurden  .

Danke!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Buch gekauft. Über Seite 2 bin ich nicht hinaus gekommen.
> "Wer bin ich? Und wenn ja, wieviele?" von Richard David Precht.
> An sich ein interessantes Thema, Philosophie sowieso. Aber ich bin mehr zum "Fastfood" Leser mutiert.
> Längere Texte nur mit Bildern. Meistens irgendwelche Artikel oder Wikipedia.
> ...



Ich habe bei mir selbst beobachtet, dass ich mich wieder sehr viel besser auch auf anspruchsvolle Buchkost konzentrieren kann, wenn ich den ganzen anderen Informationsmüll, den ich mir täglich zuführe, deutlich reduziere. Sprich: nicht ständig am Klugfernsprecher Foren oder Nachrichtenseiten durchstöbern, den Rechner zuhause mal auslassen - nachdem man schon den ganzen Tag auf den Büro-Monitor gestarrt hat etc.
Quasi "Digital Detox". Das werde ich demnächst nochmal anwenden, um endlich mit dem "Zauberberg" (Thomas Mann) fertig zu werden. Und dann ist da ja noch der - mittlerweile vermutlich nicht nur gefühlte - Zentner von politischer und philosophischer Literatur, der durchgearbeitet werden will...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2021)

repe schrieb:


> Ich habe alles mögliche von R. A. Salvatore gelesen, sonst noch Die Elfen, Die Zwerge, Witcher Bücher und natürlich Tolkien...und Haufen anderes Zeugs, das ich jetzt gar nicht mehr aufzählen kann.
> Hat jemand ein paar Tipps


Der Witcher kam bei mir irgendwie nicht so toll an.
Dafür habe ich immer mal wider Spaß an einer Fantasy Persiflage: Die Waldo Rabbit Serie.


----------



## repe (4. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Witcher kam bei mir irgendwie nicht so toll an.



Ja, es liest sich teils recht trashig. Ich habe die Bücher aber auch erst nach den Spielen bzw. nach der Netflix Serie gelesen, aber auch nicht alle. Ich wollte einfach mehr Infos über das Universum bzw. über die Charaktere. Perfekt für einen Strandurlaub oder ein paar Seiten vorm Schlafen. Gut, spannend - aber eben etwas trashig.
Ich suche schon was, wo ich mich mal richtig damit beschäftigen kann. Ich bin da übers herumgooglen auf Scott Bakker "Schattenfall" gestoßen und habe mal den ersten Band geordert. 

Was mir noch empfohlen wurde ist die Buchreihe von Richard Schwartz über die Welt "Askir" (Das Geheimnis von Askir, Die Götterkriege).


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Den Brief an die Hebräer.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

Wird in Angriff genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

Hui, schon fast ein Dreivierteljahr keine Aktivität hier. Dafür zu jedem Netflix-Pups eine nichtssagende PCGH-Meldung, wo wiedergekäut wird, was Website XYZ über die mögliche - oder auch nicht! - Rolle von Schauspieler*in PiPaPo in der Serie Schlagmichtot2000 herausgefunden hat, die vermutlich im überdrittnächsten Quartal auf einem US-Sender herauskommt (noch unklar, welcher Anbieter die Lizenz für den dt. Markt kriegt, aber laut Insidern könnten Verhandlungen mit TeleTerrorGo laufen. Oder auch nicht).


Jedenfalls lese ich gerade "Die Tage in L.", von Ronald M. Schernikau.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir selbst beobachtet, dass ich mich wieder sehr viel besser auch auf anspruchsvolle Buchkost konzentrieren kann, wenn ich den ganzen anderen Informationsmüll, den ich mir täglich zuführe, deutlich reduziere. Sprich: nicht ständig am Klugfernsprecher Foren oder Nachrichtenseiten durchstöbern, den Rechner zuhause mal auslassen - nachdem man schon den ganzen Tag auf den Büro-Monitor gestarrt hat etc.
> Quasi "Digital Detox". Das werde ich demnächst nochmal anwenden, um endlich mit dem "Zauberberg" (Thomas Mann) fertig zu werden. Und dann ist da ja noch der - mittlerweile vermutlich nicht nur gefühlte - Zentner von politischer und philosophischer Literatur, der durchgearbeitet werden will...


Das kann ich mit meiner eigener Wahrnehmung auch nur unterschreiben. Allgemein löst die ganze digitale Informationsflut, aber auch Filme, Serien und Games, bei mir "ADHS"-ähnliche Symptome aus. Bin dann irgendwie zu wibbelig, um mich lange und sehr in Bücher zu vertiefen. Das war bei mir in den 90er/2000er noch ganz anders - war ein regelrechter Bücherwurm. 

Aber da ich gerade in diesem Monat auch eine "Digital-Detox" versuche durchzuziehen, steht folgende Lektüre auf dem Plan: 

*Das Spinoza Problem von Irwin D. Yalom. *


"Der jüdische Philosoph Spinoza und der nationalsozialistische Politiker Alfred Rosenberg. Der eine ein unbeugsamer Freigeist, der wegen seiner religionskritischen Ansichten aus der jüdischen Gemeinde verbannt wurde und heute als Begründer der modernen Bibelkritik gilt. Der andere ein verbohrter, von Hass zerfressener Antisemit, dessen Schriften ihn zum führenden Ideologen des nationalsozialistischen Regimes machten. Zwei Weltanschauungen, die unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnten. Doch bis zu seinem Tod war Rosenberg wie besessen vom Werk des jüdischen Rationalisten. Kenntnisreich und fesselnd erzählt der große Psychoanalytiker Irvin D. Yalom die Geschichte dieser beiden Männer und entführt seine Leser dabei in die Welt der Philosophie und gleichzeitig auch in die Tiefen der menschlichen Psyche."

Kopiert aus Amazons Beschreibung


----------



## taks (4. April 2022)

Aktuell:
The E-Myth Revisited - Michael E. Gerber

Davor:
Die Kunst ein Egoist zu sein - Josef Kirschner


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2022)

Gerade das eBook zum "Herrn der Ringe"

Davor als Einstimmung "Der Hobbit"

Als wir es heute in der Mittagspause zufällig darüber hatten (wir haben wg. der Seitenzahl vom Hobbit diskutiert) bin ich auf der Seitenzahlrecherche auf eine Buchbewertung gestoßen die sich daran echauffiert hat das da ja nur Männer unterwegs sind, keine PoC vorkommen und es generell zu wenig Vielfalt bietet... 
Man sollte es seinen Kindern nur geben wenn sie schon kritisch denken können.
Es gibt ja echt komische Leute


----------



## elieli2000 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Buch gekauft. Über Seite 2 bin ich nicht hinaus gekommen.
> "Wer bin ich? Und wenn ja, wieviele?" von Richard David Precht.
> An sich ein interessantes Thema, Philosophie sowieso. Aber ich bin mehr zum "Fastfood" Leser mutiert.


Ist ein gutes Buch, also wenn du irgendwann die Konzentration/Zeit hast kann ich es durchaus empfehlen. Ansonsten merke ich bei mir selbst, dass mich – wenn der Fokus nicht so gut läuft – spannende Geschichten mehr abholen und beim Lesen halten. Sachbücher gehen einfach nicht immer, da muss der Kopf zu viel Arbeiten. 


der_yappi schrieb:


> Als wir es heute in der Mittagspause zufällig darüber hatten (wir haben wg. der Seitenzahl vom Hobbit diskutiert) bin ich auf der Seitenzahlrecherche auf eine Buchbewertung gestoßen die sich daran echauffiert hat das da ja nur Männer unterwegs sind, keine PoC vorkommen und es generell zu wenig Vielfalt bietet...
> Man sollte es seinen Kindern nur geben wenn sie schon kritisch denken können.


Oh Mann  traurig irgendwie. Ich werde es meinen Kindern sicher trotzdem geben, aber ich finde sprachlich geht das doch sowieso erst ab einem gewissen Alter. 

Ich lese aktuell (schon ziemlich lange) A Tale of Two Cities im englischen Original. Finde es ziemlich gut, aber komme leider nicht so oft dazu im Moment und außerdem eignet sich das Buch gut zum Häppchen-Konsum


----------



## der_yappi (29. Juli 2022)

Gerade fertig gestellt:
"Kommando Abstellgleis" von Sophie Hénaff
Den zweiten Teil "Das Revier der schrägen Vögel" habe ich gestern angefangen und den dritten Teil "Mission Blindgänger" auf den eBook Reader geladen.

Bis dato liest sich das recht fluffig, ist spannend gechrieben und einfach mal ne schöne Abwechslung


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Hoffentlich missachtet das nicht die Threadregel, weil kein Buch, aber dafür trotzdem gelesen wird😅

Ich lese gerade digital den The Boys Comic.
Alter Schwede, wer die Serie sah und dachte, wie kaputt das ist, sollte mal erst den Comic lesen...
Die Vorlage ist noch viel kranker, dreckiger, perverser und brutaler.
Paar Storystränge sind auch etwas anders im Comic, sodass man sagen kann, dass die Serie tatsächlich nur eine Anlehnung an den Comic ist. Muss aber sagen, dass die Serie den Ton der Comics sehr gut getroffen hat. Manches macht die Serie sogar besser.  Wie zum Beispiel die Charakterzeichnung von The Homelander. Liegt aber natürlich auch daran, dass Anthony Starr ein vortrefflicher Schauspieler ist.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Liegt aber natürlich auch daran, dass Anthony Starr ein vortrefflicher Schauspieler ist.


Von dem was ich so über sein Verhalten außerhalb vom Set gelesen habe muss er nicht viel Spielen um das Arschloch darzustellen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von dem was ich so über sein Verhalten außerhalb vom Set gelesen habe muss er nicht viel Spielen um das Arschloch darzustellen.


Ouw, der hat zwar sehr arrogante Gesichtszüge, aber hätte nicht gedacht, dass er tatsächlich auch solche Wesenszüge hat. Wirkt immer  sympathisch in den Interviews, sodass ich kaum glauben konnte, dass er Homelander darstellt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ouw, der hat zwar sehr arrogante Gesichtszüge, aber hätte nicht gedacht, dass er tatsächlich auch solche Wesenszüge hat. Wirkt immer  sympathisch in den Interviews, sodass ich kaum glauben konnte, dass er Homelander darstellt.


Bei Wikipedia habe ich das hier gefunden:



> Im März 2022 wurde Starr in Spanien, wo er sich zu Dreharbeiten aufhielt, wegen Körperverletzung nach einer – durch ihn im betrunkenen Zustand begonnenen – Schlägerei, zu einer 12-monatigen Bewährungsstrafe und zu einer Strafzahlung von knapp 7200 Euro verurteilt.


Quelle: Antony Starr

Ob er sonst auch ein arroganter Drecksack ist weiß ich nicht.

Ansonsten habe ich die Serie noch nicht gesehen. Aber mir einzelne Filmszenen auf YouTube angesehen. Wo es richtig zur Sache geht.
Die Comics interessieren mich auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Okay, anhand einer Schlägerei mit Körperverletzung im trunkenen Zustand würde ich jetzt nicht ein Charakterprofil erstellen wollen.
Aber wenn er berüchtigt ist, dass er am Set unerträglich ist, dann hat das schon mehr Aussagekraft, wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass Drehtage zuweilen sehr anstrengend und stressig sein können.


----------

